# For short haired ladies.....APL by Dec '09 Challenge



## SouthernStunner (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok I was going to post this in Dec. but I see the challenges start early around here (BSL,MBL and WL by 09 have all begun).  I am a little pass ear lenght so this is going to be a HUGE GOAL for me but I think I got the tools and education to do it.

My Regimen
I will be getting braids next week so I will be doing the C&W for the entire year.  CoWash daily 
Megtek every night
emu oil every morning after cowash
Shampoo & DC every Sun

When out of braids follow the same as above but I will be bunning.
Relaxer 2x during the yr.


Rules:
Simple.  Just post a starting pic, your regimen, and update every quarter.  Jan (starting pic), June,Aug and Dec(the final pic).



So who all is with me???????


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 26, 2008)

Im In! right now i am SL and i really want to reach APL thats my goal. 

My reggie is on wash days shampoo w/ shakaki and brahmi powders condition w/ coconut suave an deep condition w/ NTM daily deep conditioner. I am also using MT and i have been wearing my hair in a protective bun for a couple of months. here is my starting pic: 




 

sorry so bigerplexed


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Sep 26, 2008)

Im in as well.  I am currently wearing a wig.  I cowash several times a week.  I just started DCing twice a week.   I plan to use MT&OCT for about 3 months, then switch to MN then go from there.  I will basically be wearing my hair in protective styles for most of the year.  Good Luck ladies, we can do this!

I will post a starting pic later.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 26, 2008)

i know there is some ladies out there with the same goal. where yall hiding?

BUMP


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd love to join. Its a long goal for me but I'm in. Currently wearing a sew-in weave but I will post starting pics in January.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you ladies for taking this journey with me.  I will make a full list of challengers by the 3rd of Jan. 

Good luck but I know we can do this.


----------



## KAT25 (Sep 26, 2008)

I am in, current length back is shaved right side is mid ear length and left side is ear length picture will be added in signature soon. 

Regime:
Currently Washing once a week using OCT product line and flat iron hair about every 2 weeks. 
My current relaxer is Gentle Treatment normally relaxes between 6-8 weeks. Uses olive oil DC as a moisturizer slathers hair in it and lets marinate on hair about 2 days prior to washing hair.

Modified Regime for challenge: 
Will continue to use OCT product line until finished and will start to incorporate Eden body works products into circulation to try them out. Will relax only nap since it is shaved and edges every other relaxer will not relax any other part of the hair (Going to see how that goes) until nape is long enough to roller set will relax for sanity purposes (lol)

Update! 12/2008 Eden body works products did not go over well with my hair basically they did nothing and didn't like the smell Regime has changed I have been using Aphoghee product line.. Shampoo for Dry.Damaged hair 2 min conditioner leave in and green tea spray also using lacio lacio.. hair has been doing ok.. shedding so I am going to try out the tea rinses and get back with using a growth aid and more oils... I am still tweaking


----------



## tycoles (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm game!  I am currently nl.  My ultimate goal is bsl, but I am hoping to achieve APL sometime in 09.  Here's my current regimen:

prepoo, shampoo and DC Sundays
DC on dry hair Wednesdays
moisturize and seal w/castor oil nightly
I airdry my hair, and I'm trying to cut back on heat use.  No growth aid though.


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 26, 2008)

Im in.  I am still hovering around earlegnth.  I hope to get to SL by this time next year. Hopefully a little longer by Dec 09!  
Regime varies.  I relaxed two days ago(relaxer every 3 months).  So i am wearing my hair down.  It has gotten long enough where I think I will be moisterizing and bunning.  Every now and then I will braid and wear wigs.  Message scalp and applying MT is also essential for me!


----------



## Amerie123 (Sep 26, 2008)

can the pics be in our fotki?? I just made one which is "under construction", but i do have a beginning pic and i am currently in a sew in.

I'm in. This is going to be a big GOAL/ CHALLENGE for me since i am like ear length. But, it's healthy, so thats a plus. I believe I can make it close enough.

*Regimen:*
*Sew-ins* (6wks at a time): co wash and DC every 2 weeks (to avoid unnecessary matting and tangling afterwards); moisturize every night, and MTG every other night
*Relaxers*: only every three months (12 weeks)
*When not in weave*: Co wash and DC 2x/week, moisturize every night, protein treatment every 2 weeks.
(this is the regimen for now; things are subject to change once hair is long enough to bun; may switch from MTG-ManeTailGroom to OCT so I can wash -n- go)


----------



## Ramya (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm in ! I need about 6+ inches but I think I can do it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm in.  I'm an uneven neck length right now. I'm working on building a new regimen but here's what I plan to do...

MT nightly
Shampoo once a week
Co-wash 2-3 times a week
DC twice a week
Ayuverdic powders and oils

Here's a starting pic. I took it a few weeks ago. Will try to post a better pic later.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm soooooooooooo In this..... Praying and hoping for armpit for my B-day in August.. but my hair grows sooooooooo slow... and I only need 6 more inches 


Regimen: 
  Low to No Poo Wash Every Week: Dr bronner peppermint soap or Baking soda wash, DC with every wash,  Co wash 1-2 times a week, Essential Oil Blend 2-3 times a week. 

Vitamins: One a Day, B-12, flaxseed oil ( daily) 

    Keeping big  twist in my hair ( 2 weeks) add my wig  and go to class... 



[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/28004158][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/28/4/158/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## kandake (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok, I'm in.  Even though I think APL is a little ambitious for me.

My pics are in my siggy.  My hair is currently about a half inch longer than the Aug. 2008 pic.  

Regimen:

1.  wash/DC 2x a week - I'm currently using KeraCare products.  I also use Mizani Moisturefuse conditioner
2.  moisturize and seal every night - I use Elasta QP Mango Butter, Kids Organics Shea Butter with Olive Oil (I added more olive oil and some castor oil)  I also use Cantu, although thats a mix of moisturizer and protein)  I seal with coconut oil or castor oil.
3.  use protein treatment as needed (Aphoghee 2 min., Motions CPR. or just an egg along with some conditioner and coconut oil)
4.  clarify as needed
5.  Oh and relax every 10-12 weeks.  I did an 11 week stretch this last time.  I actually debated transitioning then I chickened out.  

I'm unofficially a part of the hide your hair challenge so I wear half wigs everyday.  When my hair gets a bit longer I'll start bunning using a UPA clip.  I've been debating about getting a lace front but I need to do more research on the application process.  I don't want my edges snatched off.  

Also, I'm debating whether or not I want to try megatak.  We'll see!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 27, 2008)

Add me, 'cause I gotsa get through apl to get to bsl by '09 (another challenge I'm in). With a stack of Bibles, rosary beads, and fairy dust, I should be able to make it


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 27, 2008)

Im in

Thanks


----------



## LushLox (Sep 27, 2008)

Oohh can I join?  Pic is below.

Not really got a cast iron reggy yet, but at the moment I'm:-

DC'ing twice per week (on a Sunday I'll use Amla, Shikakai and Brahmi as a tea rinse, pre poo with Amla and Vatika Oil).

Co washing 1 x per week, but may step that up to twice a week as re growth gets wilder.

Currently 10 week post and will now on relax no more than every three months.  Although I am currently stretching (hopefully) to Christmas.

Moisturising twice daily (or as often as needed) seal with oil.

Vits: MSM, Biotin and I'll be buying some Flaxeed oil also


I've got no idea why the pic is upside down!


----------



## MA2010 (Sep 27, 2008)

Count me in!!! Here is my start pic: SEPT 2008






Still tweaking my regimen.............


----------



## glamchick84 (Sep 27, 2008)

Count me In!!!!my hair is a few inches below NL!!!

My Regimen
subject to change-bcuz i'm a newbie lol
​

moisturize daily w/ leave-in conditioner and seal my ends
pre poo, poo, reconstructor 1x a week
Cw and a DC overnight 1x-2x a week
clarify 1x a month
protein treatment 1x a month
relaxer every 3-4 months
min-no heat (air drying only)i plan to flat iron only with relaxers to show length.
protective styles only-braids out, rollersets and buns,phony ponies,and half wigs with the baggie method.
prenatal vits, gnc hair,nails, and skin vit (looking to order the exotic allure vit)


----------



## AVE One (Sep 27, 2008)

Sign me up!  I will post a picture soon.  I would love to be APL by my b-day on August 16th. 

Current regimen and growth aids:

1.  Pre-poo/wash or Wen 1 x per week, Deep condition weekly, relax every 8-10 weeks (working on getting to 12 weeks), Roller sets, braid outs, buns and other protective styles (direct heat occassionally), Daily moisturize ends. Also use protein when needed.
2.  Daily vitamins, protein shakes, Flaxseed oil, 5 fruits & veggies daily, lots of H20, exercise, daily scalp message, OCT

In 2009 I would like to incorporate:
1.  Ayurvedic hair care
2.  Some wigs for protective styling.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 27, 2008)

amazing said:


> can the pics be in our fotki?? I just made one which is "under construction", but i do have a beginning pic and i am currently in a sew in.
> 
> I'm in. This is going to be a big GOAL/ CHALLENGE for me since i am like ear length. But, it's healthy, so thats a plus. I believe I can make it close enough.
> 
> ...


 



Yes it can be in your fotki as long as you provide a link to it.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 27, 2008)

Manushka said:


> Count me in!!! Here is my start pic: SEPT 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I was hoping to see you in here.  Girl your hair is so pretty!  I stalk your fotki


----------



## MA2010 (Sep 27, 2008)

karlap said:


> I was hoping to see you in here. Girl your hair is so pretty! I stalk your fotki


 
Karlap, do you really *blushes*....lol! Let's get to APL girl!!!!! I am so ready!


----------



## msdevo (Sep 27, 2008)

I would like to join

My hair has never ever been longer than shoulder length and APL is my ultimate goal.  I know with the encouragement from you ladies, I can reach my goal with ease

Here's my regimen:

I shampoo and  DC 2x a week
Co-wash 1x a week
Apply growth aid 2x a day
Moisturize 2x a day
Clarify once a month
Heavy protein every 6 weeks or as needed
Take vitamins daily as needed
Protective styles- rollersets & buns
I baggy 3x a week under a phony pony
My last relaxer was 8/10/2008
I stretching my relaxers to 12-16 weeks, any more and the breakage begins


My pic from this past Tuesday when it was flat ironed with a Chi(1st time using heat in over 1 year)


Im excited!!  This will be my 1st challenge.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 27, 2008)

I want to join but I have overlapping challenges.   I am growing out a TWA almost shaved in Christmas '07...  I have about 4 - 5 " of new growth  

However, I am on a hide my hair until 09 challenge....so I don't plan to get my hair straightened and take pictures until then.

Should I wait until Jan '09 to join this challenge?


----------



## anilove (Sep 27, 2008)

pls add me i'm earlength,currently in  twists .will add a pic next week when i take my out my twists and do a retouch.hope to make apl by dec 09


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 27, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I want to join but I have overlapping challenges. I am growing out a TWA almost shaved in Christmas '07... I have about 4 - 5 " of new growth
> 
> However, I am on a hide my hair until 09 challenge....so I don't plan to get my hair straightened and take pictures until then.
> 
> Should I wait until Jan '09 to join this challenge?


 




Jan is fine. that is when the challenge really begins anyway.  So welcome.


----------



## MA2010 (Sep 27, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I want to join but I have overlapping challenges. I am growing out a TWA almost shaved in Christmas '07... I have about 4 - 5 " of new growth
> 
> However, I am on a hide my hair until 09 challenge....so I don't plan to get my hair straightened and take pictures until then.
> 
> Should I wait until Jan '09 to join this challenge?


 
Girl come in and join us! You can wait and post pics Jan 2009!


----------



## trenise (Sep 27, 2008)

Gulp. I'm in. This is my first hair challenge and I hope I'm not biting off more than I can chew. I'm pretty much neck length now and have *never* had long hair...not even shoulder length. I just started the journey in August and I'm still getting a routine down, but I do wash/condition my hair at least 3x's a week. I just started on the gro-aut regimine on Sept. 22nd 2008.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 27, 2008)

msdevo said:


> I would like to join
> 
> My hair has never ever been longer than shoulder length and APL is my ultimate goal.  I know with the encouragement from you ladies, I can reach my goal with ease
> 
> ...



Great progress over the last year.   But, dang that short cut was fly.   We started at the same length.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's my regimen:

1.   Wash 1x per week
2.  Co-wash 1x per week
3.  D/c 2x per week
4.  Apply MT every night
5. Apply Hydratherma Natural Growth Lotion on edges and nape area
6.  Apply Claudies Hair Elixir 1-2x per week
7.  Moisturize hair when needed
8.  Keep hair in sew ins w/net 6-8 weeks
9.  Stretch relaxers at least 12 weeks
10.  Vitamins/Supplements:  Nutrilite Multi, Nutrilite HS&N, Biotin, Flaxseed Oil

Starting Pics below
(August 29, 2008)

Fotki - http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/bhmlhcfchallenges2008/


----------



## NClady (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't think I will make it to APL, but count me in. I just got my hair cut.

I will post my regimen later in my fotki.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 27, 2008)

I am in on this one. I probably could have made it this year but  
My starting pic is in my siggy. I will try to get a straight haired pic up since the curls and the agle I have my head tilted change the length a little. 

Regime

Relaxers every 10-12 weeks or longer. 
Washing atleast twice a week. Either with shampoo (shampoo only once a week though) or with WEN. Hopefully (budget permitting) WEN washes once a week. 
Deep conditioning after each wash. Joico, Kenra, TIGI, Giovanni and WEN products. 
Megatek massages 3 times or more a week. 
Semipermanent color rinses every 6 weeks.
Getting back on MSM and going back to Purtians Pride Biotin.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 27, 2008)

i dont know why my pic not showing up but here is my starting pic again:


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 27, 2008)

I would love to join this, but.....
I don't know if I can make APL by Dec '09


----------



## C.Nicole (Sep 27, 2008)

AAAAWWWWW Suki Suki, this is right up my alley girls!!! Ok, so I'm not 'length checking' till my b-day (halloween, that'll be 2 months no heat so far!!!). So I can't post a flat ironed pic till then... Will just use this one for now:






Ok so the reggie goes like this:

-*Cowash* _(Tues & Thurs)_with Aveda Dry Remedy or Redken All soft or Vo5 Moisture Milk.
-*Shampoo & DC* _(Saturday)_ with Mizani Botanifying Shampoo and DC with Mizani Hydrafuse/Kerafuse mix.
*-Leave-in* with Giovanni Direct Weightless Moisture Leave-in or Cantu, seal with EVOO after airdried in ponytail overnight
*-Throw a wig* on and go about my business 

APL here I come!!!!!


----------



## msdevo (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you.  I had a few setbacks but I am in it for the long haul.

I wanted to thank you for pushing the HTN products, the best $150 I ever spent.



jamaicalovely said:


> Great progress over the last year.   But, dang that short cut was fly.   We started at the same length.


----------



## msdevo (Sep 27, 2008)

Mandy, if I am determined to make it so should you.  We short haired chicks have to stick together


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I would love to join this, but.....
> I don't know if I can make APL by Dec '09


 
Come on and join the challenge, Mandy! You'll be surprised at how much progress you can have in the next 14 months.




msdevo said:


> Thank you. I had a few setbacks but I am in it for the long haul.
> 
> I wanted to thank you for pushing the HTN products, the best $150 I ever spent.


 
I'm being nosey but what's HTN?


----------



## msdevo (Sep 27, 2008)

Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 27, 2008)

msdevo said:


> Thank you.  I had a few setbacks but I am in it for the long haul.
> 
> I wanted to thank you for pushing the HTN products, the best $150 I ever spent.



Good, glad you like it!  I need to order another stash.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2008)

msdevo said:


> Hydratherma Naturals


 
 I don't need to buy anything else. Where can I find this? Is it super moisturizing? My hair has been so dry lately. Nothing seems to help.


----------



## msdevo (Sep 27, 2008)

http://www.healthyhairjourney.com

Its the best moisturizing products that I have come across so for.  You will love it



Platinum said:


> I don't need to buy anything else. Where can I find this? Is it super moisturizing? My hair has been so dry lately. Nothing seems to help.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2008)

msdevo said:


> http://www.healthyhairjourney.com
> 
> Its the best moisturizing products that I have come across so for. You will love it


 
Thanks! I'll check it out!


----------



## msdevo (Sep 27, 2008)

I ordered a co-worker the sampler for her birthday next week.

I had my entire office smelling like cake mix when I got my order, lol



jamaicalovely said:


> Good, glad you like it!  I need to order another stash.


----------



## msdevo (Sep 27, 2008)

She has a sampler pack, its all of her products.   http://www.healthyhairjourney.com/untitled11.html

I splurged for the big boys, lol


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 27, 2008)

msdevo said:


> She has a sampler pack, its all of her products.   http://www.healthyhairjourney.com/untitled11.html
> 
> I splurged for the big boys, lol



Ok, just got the hair growth lotion again and the follicle invigorator.  

Platinum...you gotta get this!  You can throw those other moisturizers away when you get it - I promise!

As a matter of fact, I need to clear out my cabinet and sell all that crap!


----------



## NClady (Sep 27, 2008)

How long have you been using it, I'm thinking about ordering me some..thanks




jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, just got the hair growth lotion again and the follicle invigorator.
> 
> Platinum...you gotta get this! You can throw those other moisturizers away when you get it - I promise!
> 
> As a matter of fact, I need to clear out my cabinet and sell all that crap!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, just got the hair growth lotion again and the follicle invigorator.
> 
> Platinum...you gotta get this! You can throw those other moisturizers away when you get it - I promise!
> 
> As a matter of fact, I need to clear out my cabinet and sell all that crap!


 
I'm moving next weekend but I'll be sure to order it as soon as I get settled. Thanks Jamaicalovely and Msdevo!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 27, 2008)

msdevo said:


> Mandy, if I am determined to make it so should you.  We short haired chicks have to stick together






Platinum said:


> Come on and join the challenge, Mandy! You'll be surprised at how much progress you can have in the next 14 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ladies...ok:crossfingers: *I am in*
I will need a couple of you to vent with every now and then


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm in! Its funny when I first joined this site I thought I wouldn't be able to join any challenges bc of all the rules...now I'm in a million.  Even started my own! Anyways, I'm not sure APL is my ultimate goal it might actually be SL but we'll see.  My current length is chin length.  Starting pic is in my avatar.  I will post a new one in January. I will be relaxing again in mid Nov or 1st of December it will be a good length check.

Regimen:
Prepoo overnight
Shampoo 1x/wk
Co-wash 1x/wk
Protein tx 1x/month
Chelate 1x/month
DC 2x/wk
ACV rinse after DC
Leave in, moisturize, seal 2x/daily
Baggy 2x/wk
Airdry and flatiron
Relax every 10-12 weeks with hopes of moving to only 4 times a year

Using Hairveda, Giovanni, CON, and IC as a heat protectant


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 27, 2008)

msdevo said:


> http://www.healthyhairjourney.com
> 
> Its the best moisturizing products that I have come across so for. You will love it


 
Thanks for posting this website! I'm trying to use as many natural based products as possible and she has a heat protectant product.  I gotta use up all of my IC first though !


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 27, 2008)

NClady said:


> How long have you been using it, I'm thinking about ordering me some..thanks



I've been using it faithfully for about 2 months.
Love it!
***
ETA - I bumped up the Hydratherma Natural thread for help on additional questions.   Sorry if we hijacked thread


----------



## lexi84 (Sep 27, 2008)

Good luck ladies!!  With hard work and dedication, i'm positive you'll make it!!!


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 27, 2008)

Dec 09? Thats about 15 months right? Add me to the list please! I was over reaching for Dec 08, but in a few months that ain't about to happen. Dec09, it will definitely be there. I'm around SL now.


----------



## KrimsonKween (Sep 27, 2008)

K I am n.  I need 5 inches 4 sl n I will have that by 1/09 n I kw I cn get to apl by 12/09.  My regi: wash 3x wk w/ keracare dry scalp
d/c 3x wk w/ infusium23 moisture
mtg daily at night
aphogee 2min 1x biwkly
mango butter n eo mix 2 seal evryother day


----------



## msdevo (Sep 27, 2008)

Your welcome HHG!!  Lets do this



Mandy4610 said:


> Thanks ladies...ok:crossfingers: *I am in*
> I will need a couple of you to vent with every now and then


----------



## msdevo (Sep 27, 2008)

Your welcome.  I used the heat protectant once, it was ok.



Shay72 said:


> Thanks for posting this website! I'm trying to use as many natural based products as possible and she has a heat protectant product.  I gotta use up all of my IC first though !


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 27, 2008)

Please add me to this challenge. I am hoping to be APL by my bday next september. My regime is in my Fotki. My starting pic below was taken Sept. 08.


----------



## butterfly3582 (Sep 27, 2008)

I am in.  I am going to get a fresh perm in about two weeks i will post starting points then.

I am SL in the back and ear length on the side.  My hair is also cut in layers. 

My current regimen is

Moisturize and Seal daily
Wash once a week
DC once a week (mix it w/ roux PH conditioner)
Apoghee leave in once a week (or every other week depending on how my hair feels)
Apoghee 2 minute monthly (my hair likes protein)
Perm every 12 weeks


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 27, 2008)

karlap said:


> Jan is fine. that is when the challenge really begins anyway. So welcome.


 


Manushka said:


> Girl come in and join us! You can wait and post pics Jan 2009!


Thank you ladies, I'm in... I have to run now but I'm going to post my reggie for now until Jan. 09 when I get back this evening.  It's pretty simple now but I'm enjoying some wonderful products on wash and DC day!!


This is exciting. I think I can do this, and if I don't make it exactly to APL then we'll see where I end up! It will certainly be longer than I am now which is much longer than I was at the start of this year! LOL  - I retained 90% of my growth this year so that's a great thing!


----------



## lollyoo (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi,
Hope is not to late to join this challenge. After cutting additional 2 in off since BCing in JUne 2008. I think I am going for the long haul, december 2009.

Current length varies btw chin and neck length.


REGIMEN-

pre-poo with oil before wash
Shampoo once a week, deep condition, moisturise and protective style.
thats it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 27, 2008)

lollyoo said:


> Hi,
> Hope is not to late to join this challenge. After cutting additional 2 in off since BCing in JUne 2008. I think I am going for the long haul, december 2009.
> 
> Current length varies btw chin and neck length.
> ...


Thanks for typing that!

That's my regimen too! I just use different natural butters and oils mixed in my DC.  I will get my hair straightened and trimmed about once per quarter or so for length checks.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 27, 2008)

wow there is alot of us now. thats great i know we can do this all togetha OP are you going to list our names and current lengths?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 27, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies,

I am sorry I can't get to all your question right away but I am on the other side of the world (Guam) but I did subscribe to this thread and I check it at least twice a day.

I have been writitng the names of all the challengers as they enter and between Dec. 29 and Jan 2 the list will be posted on the "official thread".
I must admit I am overwhelmed with the sisterhood and community we share with one another.  It is so nice to be involved with black females that have a common goal and are willing to help uplift one another.  Ladies with such a positive vibe we have going I think that we will all make our goals, it might not come when we want it but it will come. When it does just imagine how sweet it will be!!!!

As for me, I have never had hair longer than collar bone length if that is even a length..lol.  I promised my sons that I will never cut my hair again.  EVER.

Dont feel like you are hijacking the thread.  If any of you have information to share please do, that's what the challenge was created for.

hugs and kisses


----------



## MA2010 (Sep 28, 2008)

Karlap you seem the be the sweetest person ever............. I am so excited about all of us "short haired" ladies reaching our next hair goals together. Here we come APL!!!


----------



## ParvaniVida (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm in!!  I know it's a really lofty goal, but if I don't know where I want to go - then I won't know how to get there!  Right now I am cowashing every other day and using MT as well.  I will be posting a starting picture and a more specific regimen around October 9 when I get my next relaxer.  I've got so much shrinkage (I'm about 2 months post) now that it's very difficult to tell my current length.


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Sep 28, 2008)

Im So In!!! I have my Pics and Regimen in this album http://public.fotki.com/RAERAEdtw/hair-1/natural/for-short-haired-la/


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok ladies I have added you to my list as well.  

Ok so tell me if this sounds logical:  I am doing the C&W method starting next sat. I am also doing MegaTek and finally I have done so research and from what I have gathered that Emu Oil gives you 20% more growth potential as well. So I go all that I am trying for min of 8 inc from now til Dec.  Am I dreaming????  I want it so bad I can taste it.


----------



## KeraKrazy (Sep 28, 2008)

Can I join, I'm currently just reaching SL, I think I have like 6+ inches and my hair grows at a snail's pace so I'm not expecting to reach it till like 31st Dec 09  my pic is in my avi. I don't have a hard fast regime but generally its

Prepoo with vatika/amla oil
wash 1x a week
DC with protein followed by DC with moisture 1x week
moisturise daily with cathy howse moisturiser, seal with castor oil
stretch relaxers to 16-20weeks
No growth aids

I just ordered a lacefront wig which I intend to wear as a protective style once the weather gets colder.


----------



## KeraKrazy (Sep 28, 2008)

Are there gonna be check ins for this challenge?


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Sep 28, 2008)

karlap said:


> Ok ladies I have added you to my list as well.
> 
> Ok so tell me if this sounds logical:  I am doing the C&W method starting next sat. I am also doing MegaTek and finally I have done so research and from what I have gathered that *Emu Oil gives you 20% more growth potential* as well. So I go all that I am trying for min of 8 inc from now til Dec.  Am I dreaming????  I want it so bad I can taste it.



Did you read that on this board? How is it applied, just on the scalp? I have seen people mention it but never thought of it as a growth aid. I may have to check in to it. 

And yes you are dreaming, but if you don't dream how are your dream suppose to come true? I'm dreaming too.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 28, 2008)

This will be my only LHCF challenge next year. I'm currently SL & working on full SL  for the rest of the year. I plan to trim off my hennaed ends slowly in 09' but i'm pretty sure i'll still get to APL by the end of the year.

My regimine is simple. Oil, water, water, & more water  aloe gel, & shea aloe. I DC with homemade products. 

Welcome and Happy Hair Growing, to all who hope to achieve APL in 09!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is my Regimen and my starting pic

*Wash with Shampoo once a week (Creme of nature or silk elements)
*Conditioner wash everyday/every other day(Mizani bodifying conditioner or HE citrus lift conditioner)
*Always use a leave-in after each wash(Aghogee Provitamin or Keracare leave-in)
*Deep Condition at least twice a week(Keracare Humecto, Mizani Thermasmooth, ORS hair mayo) I also do protein treatments as needed with Aghogee 2 min reconstructor.
*Do a hot oil treatment whenever I feel like it(Keracare Essential oils, an oil blend by Naturel, castor and olive oils)
*Use a moisturizer twice a day and seal with oil(Oyin whipped pudding, Qhemet Olive and Amla heavy cream, glycerin and water, coconut oil for sealing)
*Every now and then I straighten my hair to check the length, I use a bit of leave-in, moisturizer and Sabino Moisture block and I straighten with a hot air brush (My hair is predetangled, which makes the brushing easier and safer on my hair).

This is basically all I do for now. I am trying to keep it simple. It looks like a lot, but it really is not and I alternate the use of products depending on what I am in the mood for.


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (Sep 28, 2008)

I would like to join too! I was SL but I cut my hair to NL to get rid of layers just yesterday. I have never been passed Collarbone so APL to me would be a dream come true. My goal was to be APL by 3/2009 but since the cut Dec 09 should definitley be enough time. I'll post my starting pic and reggie soon after I figure out what I'll be doing. I'm transitiong from a texlax also and still don't know what I wana do with my hair.


----------



## abbygirl (Sep 28, 2008)

i wld like to join too, am currently SL, am doing the c & g method,i water my braids at least 4 times in d week and oil my scalp wit castor oil for thickness, hopefully this would get me to APL in 09, my pics is my avater


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Sep 28, 2008)

karlap said:


> Thank you ladies for taking this journey with me.  I will make a full list of challengers by the 3rd of Jan.
> 
> 
> Good luck but I know we can do this.



Please add me in..

My regimen:

Use auyervdic powders to cleanse, but shampoo every 2 weeks.

Deep condition twice a week

Cowash every other day

Henna every 2 months

Relax only 2 times year

PROTECTIVE STYLES:

Phony bun
Braids

Minimum to NO heat

Dust every 3 months to keep ends in tact

Getting ready to see if its possible.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm in although... I better be there way before then!! I'll post pictures later...After my next relaxer and trim  its time to get my hair shaped...


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 28, 2008)

forgot to post my regimen...
as of now-
protective style: full head weave for 8 weeks
wash every two weeks
moisturize with braid spray every day
deep condition when i take out weave
take biotin and castor oil supplements

plan to add MT soon to the reggie


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm in!

I haven't taken any pics for a while.  Crazy summer.

I am currently "grazing" shoulder length.

Current regime:
Wash once a week
co-wash once a week
keritan reconstructor every wash
deep condition weekly
Aphogee treatment every 6 months
relax every 8 weeks
moisturize nightly and seal with coconut oil
I alternate my poo's and conditioners depending on what my hair needs
Style:
phony pony
1/2 wigs with my hair hair either braided or in a pony with a baggy on top

Increase my water intake
get back on my vitamins..i fell off big time
Excercise more often

Plus prayer

G


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mandy4610--If I was natural you would be my hair twin.  Your hair is the exact texture mine was when I was not relaxing and just getting braids. Problem with that was my hair would grow beautifully with braids but once I took them out for good I didn't take care of my hair and let it break off. I care now so I won't let that happen again.  Okay after all that....what would you say your hair type is?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 28, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Mandy4610--If I was natural you would be my hair twin.  Your hair is the exact texture mine was when I was not relaxing and just getting braids. Problem with that was my hair would grow beautifully with braids but once I took them out for good I didn't take care of my hair and let it break off. I care now so I won't let that happen again.  Okay after all that....what would you say your hair type is?


Hey, good to know I have a hair twin.
I think my hair is a combination of 4a and 4b. In the pics my hair is stretched (blow dried), when it is in its unstretched state you can tell the texture better.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Mandy! I'm off to look at your fotki.


----------



## Momstar (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm in although I'm having a baby soon so my regimen will need to be extremely simple. Where and how do we post the pics?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmmm....Mandy what you told me was quite helpful.  I looked at your fotki too.  My texture after a year of no relaxers and only braids in/out every two months looked exactly like your "stretched" hair in that second pic.


----------



## msdevo (Sep 28, 2008)

When exactly is the start date for our challenge?


----------



## Tiffanita (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm in for this challenge.  I've never been longer than SL...

My regimen:
*Shampoo & DC 1x a week
*Co-wash 1x a week
*Aphogee 2 min every other week
*Color rinse every 2 weeks
*Moisturize and seal daily
*Daily multi-vitamins
*Relaxer every 8-10 weeks
*No heat unless emergency
*No growth aids (yet)

Photos in fotki: http://public.fotki.com/Tiffanita/


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2008)

msdevo said:


> When exactly is the start date for our challenge?


 
Jan 1, 2009.  I believe she plans to start the official thread then.  We update with pics quarterly.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> Did you read that on this board? How is it applied, just on the scalp? I have seen people mention it but never thought of it as a growth aid. I may have to check in to it.
> 
> And yes you are dreaming, but if you don't dream how are your dream suppose to come true? I'm dreaming too.


 

I read it on www.healtyhairjourney.com as well as googled it. And emu oil over time awakens dormant hair follicals and thickens the hair.

Girl I must have been sleepy when I typed last night cause I could barley understand what I wrote So its not realistic to grow and retain 8 in in 14 months while using growth aids?  My hair normally grows .5 a month so all I am really ask for is about .7 that would give me 9.8 minus some trims would be 8.  Yes I am trying to get in down to a science. lol


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2008)

KeraKrazy said:


> Are there gonna be check ins for this challenge?


 


Yes, we will post our starting pic in Jan. then at the end of each quarter we will post a check in pic.  That will be March,June,Sept,and finally in Dec.  I will do my best to PM everyone at the beginning of the particular month as a reminder and then 1 week prior to the post.  I know that seems anal but I have seen so many check in threads with a few pics. "The thread is worth nothing with out pictures".  lol


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2008)

kathryn said:


> I'm in although I'm having a baby soon so my regimen will need to be extremely simple. Where and how do we post the pics?


 

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BABY!!!!! I know that pregnacy is hard on your hair.  When I found out I was having twins I promise you the next day I cut my shoulder length hair to the Toni Braxton cut.  Fast foward 5 yrs later and I am just between ear and chi length.  Kids, hubby,work, school I had no time for me but now I am making time and I want my hair back and more.

You cant post to the "offical thread" in Jan.  I am not the best person to explain how to attach a pic cause my DH does it for me but I think you just click on the paper clip (it means attach) and find the pic u want to attach.  Hopefully someone else will chime in.

Oh and welcome I have your name added.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2008)

msdevo said:


> When exactly is the start date for our challenge?


 

Hi, the offical start date is 01 Jan. 09.  I just thought to start getting everyone ready and organized, maybe you have that special something or growth aid you have been wanting and Christmas is coming with this challenge you may want to ask Santa for it??????  Also I noticed a nuber of other 09 challenges have begun.  I just wanted to get organized with Thanksgiving and Christmas coming I know if I mentioned it then I would not be so together and I hate doing something half azzed.

Glad you joined and that short hair cut is fierce!


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm in ladies! My regimen will be as follows
Shampoo once a week.
DC 2to 3 times per week
Cowash every other day
Moisturize twice a day
Increase water intake
Multivitamin,prenatal vitamin, biotin, MSM, Flaxseed oil, and hair, skin, and nail vitamin daily
Megatek every other night


----------



## msdevo (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, it was hell tryna grow the back out.

Please do not mention Santa.  I am on a personal no more haircare products til 09. I have gotten my family involved and everything, lol
Plus I have purchased enough stuff to last til March, if I am lucky



karlap said:


> Hi, the offical start date is 01 Jan. 09.  I just thought to start getting everyone ready and organized, maybe you have that special something or growth aid you have been wanting and Christmas is coming with this challenge you may want to ask Santa for it??????  Also I noticed a nuber of other 09 challenges have begun.  I just wanted to get organized with Thanksgiving and Christmas coming I know if I mentioned it then I would not be so together and I hate doing something half azzed.
> 
> Glad you joined and that short hair cut is fierce!


----------



## jazzyto (Sep 28, 2008)

Let's get it (APL)!     I'm currently neck length will post starting pic in Dec.  My reggie for now is DC once a week on Sat or Sun, Cowash 1-2 times a week,  protective styles and no trim for a year.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! Why did I get SOOOO excited when I saw this!I'm definitely in!

My regimen is basically K.I.S.S.
Co-washing, roller-sets, & no direct heat 







I'm also in the SL by Dec '08 Challenge & K.I.S.S. until Dec '08
I'm in Kinky twists right now to help me achieve my goals. I'm taking them out around Thanksgiving.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok ladies for all of you asking about Emu Oil here is some info I copied from BJ's site (I hope I am giving credit to the right person).  She own Hydrothermal Naturals she is also a RN as well as a liscensed cosmotologist. You go girl.
 Sorry her name is Shelemah Cartwright and I hope I spelled it right.
*Emu oil
*
*Why did we add more emu oil to our Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion and Hair Growth Oil formulas?...........Please read below.*

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Derived from a substance that is produced by the Emu Bird. *
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Emu oil has been used for thousands of years in natural medicine and has internal and external healing properties.  It is a deep penetrating natural moisturizer which penetrates the hair shaft / scalp quickly and easily. Once emu oil enters the hair's root, it acts as a powerful anti-inflammatory. This anti-inflammatory property helps to stimulate the hair's natural growing ability. Easily absorbed and does not sit on the top layer of the hair strand. Leaves the hair soft and shiny. Conditions and hydrates the scalp also. Studies have shown faster hair growth with the use of this oil. Known as the hair healer it awakens follicles with deep penetration! Excellent for moisturizing scalp and skin. Softens and smoothes while it conditions!*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*According to Michael Holick, M.D., Ph.D., and Professor of Medicine, Physiology, and Dermatology at Boston University School of Medicine, hair follicles become 20% more active when emu oil is applied and hair thickens when emu oil is applied over time. The effects are cumulative. This suggest that Emu Oil plays a part in simulating growth by  increasing scalp circulation.*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*-Reported in Drug & Cosmetic Industry Magazine, January 1996*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Some of the benefits of Emu Oil*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*-Offers the hair and scalp extreme moisture (softens and hydrates)*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*-Known to promote / stimulate hair growth*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*-Has Anti inflammatory, Anti Bacterial & Anti Microbial properties*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*-Penetrate deep into hair and scalp *
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*-Emu Oil contains both Omega-3 and Omega-6 Fatty Acids which help   *
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*to get hair to the 8% moisture level to prevent breakage*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*- Helps with minor skin irritation*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*- Soothes the scalp*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*- Known to prevent the onset of gray hair!*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*-Known as the anti-aging emollient*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*-Emu Oil does not clog pores!*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*-Help skin and hair to withstand colder climates*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*-Used to treat multiple skin ailments such as psoriasis, minor skin burns  and Eczema*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm in! I'll be putting my pics up in my fotki (link in siggy and PW in profile) I'm starting today since I just took a length shot.

My reggie is super simple
Cowash daily
DC over night a couple times a week
shampoo on sundays
and protective style (for the sake of work 90% buns maybe cornrows every now and then)
No Growth Aides and I only plan to straighten on the first day of each qtr to check in

Thats about it.


----------



## NOEChic (Sep 28, 2008)

im in, my regimen is
prepoo with, shakaki oil, alma oil, coconut oil, 
wash with alma powder, neef powder, aritha powder, shakakai powder, wait ten mins and wash with shakaki shampoo bar
condition, or dc

get cornrows each 1-2 weeks, 

ETA:  i also use MT everynight, except when straight

pics


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2008)

Michiko are you still in New Orleans?  I am orginally from there. I went to Xavier Prep and DH went to Bonnable and my brother went to 35


----------



## NOEChic (Sep 28, 2008)

karlap said:


> Michiko are you still in New Orleans?  I am orginally from there. I went to Xavier Prep and DH went to Bonnable and my brother went to 35


not anymore, i live in minot nd, i went to Easton, DH went to the K


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 28, 2008)

I want in!!! I'm currently in the MT/OCT challenge as well. My reggie is simple, I shampoo & dc once a week, & cowash 1 to 2 times a week, & apply MT or OCT to scalp nightly. I wear a bun daily. I'm also doing the Ayuverda hair care methods.


----------



## NGraceO (Sep 28, 2008)

YAY!!!! This is what I need in my life, lol!! I am hoping to reach APL sooner than Dec. but any motivation is awesome. I will def. post my progress pic and regi. by Sunday, I'm takin out my braids this weekends to see my hair for the first time in 2 MONTHS!!!! See you all soon lol!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2008)

Is your DH AF? Mine is and we had orders to Minot and I said heck naw. We were able to trade with someone and we ended up in Oklahoma.  People always say why not Minot>>>> I can give them plenty of reasons. 

We are in Guam now.  Been here for 6mos and got 2.5 yrs left.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2008)

Nnelove said:


> YAY!!!! This is what I need in my life, lol!! I am hoping to reach APL sooner than Dec. but any motivation is awesome. I will def. post my progress pic and regi. by Sunday, I'm takin out my braids this weekends to see my hair for the first time in 2 MONTHS!!!! See you all soon lol!


 

Welcome Nnelove and girl your braids are so cute.  I am getting mine this saturday and I cant wait.

Are you seeing any growth and retention from them


----------



## NOEChic (Sep 28, 2008)

karlap said:


> Is your DH AF? Mine is and we had orders to Minot and I said heck naw. We were able to trade with someone and we ended up in Oklahoma.  People always say why not Minot>>>> I can give them plenty of reasons.
> 
> We are in Guam now.  Been here for 6mos and got 2.5 yrs left.


no just me, this is my first duty station and i am mad


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2008)

Michiko said:


> no just me, this is my first duty station and i am mad


 

I am sorry.  How long do you have there?  We have never been anywhere longer then 3 yrs. oh I take that back we were in Germany for 4 yrs but that is because we extended a year.  They wanted us to PCS with 8wk old twins. CRAZY
We were in Oklahoma,Turkey,Germany,Alabama, and now Guam


----------



## NOEChic (Sep 28, 2008)

karlap said:


> I am sorry.  How long do you have there?  We have never been anywhere longer then 3 yrs. oh I take that back we were in Germany for 4 yrs but that is because we extended a year.  They wanted us to PCS with 8wk old twins. CRAZY
> We were in Oklahoma,Turkey,Germany,Alabama, and now Guam


3 yrs Nov 7th, im just praying to get orders


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 28, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Hmmm....Mandy what you told me was quite helpful.  I looked at your fotki too.  My texture after a year of no relaxers and only braids in/out every two months looked exactly like your "stretched" hair in that second pic.


I am glad I could help


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2008)

Michiko said:


> 3 yrs Nov 7th, im just praying to get orders


 

I will say a little prayer for you too.


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 28, 2008)

NaturalBeauty87 said:


> I would like to join too! I was SL but I cut my hair to NL to get rid of layers just yesterday. I have never been passed Collarbone so APL to me would be a dream come true. My goal was to be APL by 3/2009 but since the cut Dec 09 should definitley be enough time. I'll post my starting pic and reggie soon after I figure out what I'll be doing. I'm transitiong from a texlax also and still don't know what I wana do with my hair.


 Don't worry!  I hit NL this past Thursday, until I asked my stylist to cut the back to grow out the layers.  What a big mistake!  So know i am back to EL.  I won't worry, because the top os growing out.  My goal was about SL August next year.  But it may be by Dec.  Hopefully, I will be a bit past that legth, Christmas next year!


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm interested in joining... here is my pic.. I plan on keeping my hair in braids, kinky twists, and weaves....


----------



## deola (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm in as well! I hope I can stick with this challenge cos I'm not very good at sticking....lol! 
Anyways, I'm natural now and I'm not sure about my length but I think I'm between chin and just grazing shoulder length.
My regimen which is not much is:
Protective styling with braids, wiggin' it thus alternating the two styles.
Vitamins including one- a- day and msm.
Co-washing every week, MTG once in two days, spray with mix of condish, castor oil, jojoba oil and water.
I just started bagging again and I must say that it does keep my hair moisturized and really soft so I try to do this every day under my wig.
There, I think that's all.
Will post pics later for length check.
Thanks OP for starting this challenge. We can do this !


----------



## gdivant (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm in - I'm excited!   Just started my hair journey about 4 weeks ago - I'm learning so much.  I'm relaxed - photo in avatar.  Really looked at my hair this weekend although I'm between NL & SL I've got some CL in there.  Around the edges...uhm is IL (inch length) a length??    I got lots of work to do.  I'll post a fresh pic when we officially start.  I'm still experimenting w/products but here's my regi:

Co-wash 2-4/wk (depends on exercise, sweaty scalp = cowash)
DC 1x week - working towards 2x week
MT on scalp 4x week
Leave ins or moist, seal w/oil
Currently daily bunning or phony pony 
After fresh relaxer will try roller setting

Let's get it!


----------



## sugaplum (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you karlap for starting this up.  I would love to join this challenge. 

I have produced an album specifically for this challenge. 

It's in the "APL by Dec '09 Challenge" Folder No password


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 29, 2008)

gdivant said:


> I'm in - I'm excited!  Just started my hair journey about 4 weeks ago - I'm learning so much. I'm relaxed - photo in avatar. Really looked at my hair this weekend although I'm between NL & SL I've got some CL in there. *Around the edges...uhm is IL (inch length) a length?? * I got lots of work to do. I'll post a fresh pic when we officially start. I'm still experimenting w/products but here's my regi:
> 
> Co-wash 2-4/wk (depends on exercise, sweaty scalp = cowash)
> DC 1x week - working towards 2x week
> ...


 
at the bolded. Gurl you got some IL and I got some FHL (forehead length) But we gonna do it to it.
Welcome


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 29, 2008)

sugaplum said:


> Thank you karlap for starting this up. I would love to join this challenge.
> 
> I have produced an album specifically for this challenge.
> 
> ...


 
You are to kind and welcome to the challenge.  I want to do a fotki too maybe by the weekend.


----------



## Sarahh. (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm in. 
At the moment I'm a little past ear length too, and my long term goal is bsl but apl next year sounds good.

My current regimen is;
-washing and conditioning every 3 days
-redken leave in conditioner every day
-sealing with oil when needed
-protective styling (ponytail but bunning once it gets long enough)
-no heat
-one multivitamin and two hair, skin and nail vitamins a day.
-high protein diet
-plenty of water
-at least 20 mins exercise a day
-protein treatment when needed
-garlic treatment for shedding when needed
I don't plan to trim until I reach shoulder length and even then it will only be 1/4 inch or so.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 29, 2008)

Are any ladies stretching at the moment, if so how many weeks post are you, and when are you hoping to hold out for your next retouch?

I'm 11 weeks post and I'm hoping to stretch until December - pray for me, I'm gonna need it!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 29, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> *Are any ladies stretching at the moment,* if so how many weeks post are you, and when are you hoping to hold out for your next retouch?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 11 weeks post and I'm hoping to stretch until December - pray for me, I'm gonna need it!






I'm 12 weeks post right now and can't relax because of an head injury right at my temple... So I'll be stretching for alot longer than I want to. This is normally as far as I try to go...so I'm right along with ya!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 29, 2008)

TashaK said:


> I'm 12 weeks post right now and can't relax because of an head injury right at my temple... So I'll be stretching for alot longer than I want to. This is normally as far as I try to go...so I'm right along with ya!


 

Oh gosh, sounds nasty  I hope you're okay? 

Good to know I've got some support though - we can do this!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 29, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> Are any ladies stretching at the moment, if so how many weeks post are you, and when are you hoping to hold out for your next retouch?
> 
> I'm 11 weeks post and I'm hoping to stretch until December - pray for me, I'm gonna need it!


 

I am only 4 weeks post now but I am stretching for 6 mos. using braids.  Good luck


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Sep 29, 2008)

Add me!

This is going to be a stretch for me, but maybe joining the challenge will be a modivator.

I just did a BC in July, I will probably stay in braids most of next year. I will post a starting pic in jan with reg.

Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## njerannce (Sep 29, 2008)

Im a newbie (well kinda, joined a while ago but havent had the guts to join in!) and would love to join!! Im just below SL (i think) and 12 wks post texturiser, but think il be doing a retouch this thurs. I dont have a set regime as yet but im currently:


Shampoo and DC once a week (might bump the DC up to twice a wk)
Co wash- once a week - fave conditioner is Matrix biolage ultra hydrating balm
moisturise - every night with Organics (Africa's best) shea butter & tea tree oil moisturiser.
Will start doing protein treatments once a month with CPR
Im taking Vitabiotics wellwoman orignal supplements and Biotin (on and off)
My mega tek arrived this morning (yay!! read so many good things about it) so will apply this to my scalp daily.
I had lovely just over SL hair but due to poor care (i had previously only had braids and moved to a texturiser so had no idea how to care for my new hair ) most of its broken off so im starting again. But im much more optimistic about my hair since joining LHCF. Ive finally learned how to care for my hair!! 

Anyways this post is alot longer than i intended it to be! Im in and looking forward to my own and others success xx


----------



## msdevo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am only 7 weeks post and I plan on stretching til about 12-16 weeks, if I can hold out that long.

Welcome to the challenge NJ.  This will be my 1st challenge as well.  GL with your MT, its a keeper.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 29, 2008)

What part of the UK are you from njerannce, and welcome - I'm new too! 

ETA: I've just started taking Flaxeed oil.  It is supposed to be excellent for the skin and hair - but lord it is VILE!


----------



## babygrl79 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm in! Will be back soon to post pics. Currently right at SL


----------



## njerannce (Sep 29, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> What part of the UK are you from njerannce, and welcome - I'm new too!
> 
> ETA: I've just started taking Flaxeed oil. It is supposed to be excellent for the skin and hair - but lord it is VILE!


 
Hey, im from Leeds!!! im so up for this challenge. im currently sat typing with my aphrodite conditioning cap on


----------



## chelleyrock (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm in too. With my long neck and barely there shoulders, I hope to make it to APL by the end of '09.  I will post a starting pick later.

*MY REGIMEN*


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey I am in 

I will shampoo and DC twice a week.
scalp message 5 days a week
moisture every day 
Trim every 6 months (only when needed)
Roller Sets --- only (Flat Iron at retouch time only at the salon)
Bioten, Vitamin C and Complex B ---- Looking for Flaxseed Oil now
I want to use a growth aid but I am afriad to try Megatek

Here is a photo of me taken last week

Yeah we are on the way to APL baby!:woohoo:


----------



## Amerie123 (Sep 29, 2008)

chelleyrock said:


> I'm in too. With my long neck and barely there shoulders, I hope to make it to APL by the end of '09. I will post a starting pick later.
> 
> *MY REGIMEN*


 

I like your reggie!!!

... I cant wait to see all of us in DEC 2009.


----------



## Gemini350z (Sep 29, 2008)

I am definitely in, I miss my hair, and cant wait to get back to apl.

I have a long way to go. lol 

Not sure on the regimen yet, I will come back and edit once I have it down and actually get my hair done.


----------



## ladybug71 (Sep 29, 2008)

Count me in also!    Like I posted in my fotki, I am forever stuck at SL and am having a hard time getting past that hurdle.    I do bun a lot, co-wash, deep condition, but it seems I can't get past SL.  If I could be APL, I would be happy.   That's pretty much my goal.


----------



## KizzieNapps (Sep 29, 2008)

Im down!! Is it ok if I post my starting pic in January? It looks like everyone else is posting now


----------



## blair (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm in!
Here's my regimen...
1. Wash and DC 1x per week; mild protein DC every 2 weeks
2. Moisturize every other day 
3. Clarify and semi-permanent rinse once a month
4. Relax every 12 weeks
5. Wear protective style everyday (part of the HYH challenge); next year may change it to protective styling during the week and wearing it down on the weekend

Here's my starting pic taken at the end of August.  I will update the pic after my relaxer at the end of November.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 29, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> Are any ladies stretching at the moment, if so how many weeks post are you, and when are you hoping to hold out for your next retouch?
> 
> I'm 11 weeks post and I'm hoping to stretch until December - pray for me, I'm gonna need it!


 
I'm 4 wks post and hoping to relax on December 1st--so 12 weeks.  So far so good though.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 29, 2008)

njerannce said:


> Hey, im from Leeds!!! im so up for this challenge. im currently sat typing with my aphrodite conditioning cap on




Cool 

I bought the aphro conditioning cap, but it just didn't get hot for me at all, so now it's just sitting in a cupboard growing dust!  I ended up buying the aphrodite stand up steamer, which was pricey but fantastic!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 29, 2008)

KizzieNapps said:


> Im down!! Is it ok if I post my starting pic in January? It looks like everyone else is posting now




The challenge doesn't start until January so that's fine.


----------



## bamachic08 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd like to join this challenge.What do I do?Sign up or something or is this post simply enough?Im currently ear-length and I hope to get sl by next December 2009.My regimen will be cornrows and Parenevue growth creme 2x weekly.Cleanse with witch hazel 2x weekly.REDO CORNROWS EVERY 6-8 WEEKS with one week rest in between. protein treatments during the week rest and relaxers every 3 months.Dut ends of hair after every braid take down.If you guys think this needs to be edited then let me know.If not sl here I come.


----------



## njerannce (Sep 29, 2008)

i know this isnt directly related to the thread but ive got a question about mega tek.  Is it safe to use on your scalp in the lead up to a texturiser/relaxer? As i mentioned i got my mega tek today but plan on doing a retouch on thurs.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 29, 2008)

njerannce said:


> i know this isnt directly related to the thread but ive got a question about mega tek. Is it safe to use on your scalp in the lead up to a texturiser/relaxer? As i mentioned i got my mega tek today but plan on doing a retouch on thurs.


 

You'd have a much better/quicker response asking this question in the OCT/ MT thread...


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 29, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> Oh gosh, sounds nasty  I hope you're okay?
> 
> Good to know I've got some support though - we can do this!!


 
 Its not too bad, I exaggerate. I just don't want to aggitate my scalp with a relaxer with the scar still in the healing process.


----------



## njerannce (Sep 29, 2008)

TashaK said:


> You'd have a much better/quicker response asking this question in the OCT/ MT thread...


 
sorry, il try another thread. thanks


----------



## bamachic08 (Sep 29, 2008)

_My goals are: CL by 2/2009, NL bY 6/2009, SL by 10/ 2009, BS 4/2010, APL 12/2010, MB 6/2011, WL 3/2012, TB 3/2012 THE END!!!_


----------



## msdevo (Sep 29, 2008)

Umm so does that mean your not in the challenge???



bamachic08 said:


> _My goals are: CL by 2/2009, NL bY 6/2009, SL by 10/ 2009, BS 4/2010, *APL 12/2010*, MB 6/2011, WL 3/2012, TB 3/2012 THE END!!!_


----------



## glamchick84 (Sep 29, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> Are any ladies stretching at the moment, if so how many weeks post are you, and when are you hoping to hold out for your next retouch?
> 
> I'm 11 weeks post and I'm hoping to stretch until December - pray for me, I'm gonna need it!


 
i am, i'm like7-9 weeks post now(can't remember, my last relaxer was somtimes in august. i think but i'm planning to stretch to december.

i just ordered my mega tek and HTN products early today, APL here i come lol!!! i just hope it doesn't take foreva and a day to get here, being that i am n Japan!!


----------



## Ariana4000 (Sep 29, 2008)

Oooh, I want in.  

Regimen
Wash/Deep Condition/Seal once a week
CoWash on Wednesdays/Seal
Bun with a half wig/fall
Relax every 3-4 months


----------



## simplyme1985 (Sep 29, 2008)

I am soooooo in after my bad relaxer this weekend

regimen: co x2 week and deep co 1xweek, moisturize every night, prepoo before every co wash and on wash day which will be every saturday. protective style bunning if I can! this is it for now may change later as the weather gets colder.


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (Sep 29, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> Don't worry! I hit NL this past Thursday, until I asked my stylist to cut the back to grow out the layers. What a big mistake! So know i am back to EL. I won't worry, because the top os growing out. My goal was about SL August next year. But it may be by Dec. Hopefully, I will be a bit past that legth, Christmas next year!


 
Thanks! I kinda regret it too! I told myself I wasn't gonna cut until next year but those layers were driving me crazy! As long as we continue healthy hair practices we'll definitely reach our goals! Do you have a set regimen yet?? I still don't know what I'm gonna do yet


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 29, 2008)

njerannce said:


> i know this isnt directly related to the thread but ive got a question about mega tek. Is it safe to use on your scalp in the lead up to a texturiser/relaxer? As i mentioned i got my mega tek today but plan on doing a retouch on thurs.


 

I would stop one week prior to the perm and dont start again until you are 1 week post


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 29, 2008)

bamachic08 said:


> I'd like to join this challenge.What do I do?Sign up or something or is this post simply enough?Im currently ear-length and I hope to get sl by next December 2009.My regimen will be cornrows and Parenevue growth creme 2x weekly.Cleanse with witch hazel 2x weekly.REDO CORNROWS EVERY 6-8 WEEKS with one week rest in between. protein treatments during the week rest and relaxers every 3 months.Dut ends of hair after every braid take down.If you guys think this needs to be edited then let me know.If not sl here I come.


 

This post is good enough I will compile all the names and create the official thread NLT 3 Jan


----------



## simplyme1985 (Sep 29, 2008)

quick question? the stylist who put my relaxer in did not deep condition (this was saturday) I'm wondering if I can do  deep condition tomorrow or wednesday? Any advice


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 29, 2008)

This weekend I would do a protein treatment and dc. Cover all bases


----------



## simplyme1985 (Sep 29, 2008)

karlap said:


> This weekend I would do a protein treatment and dc. Cover all bases



Thanks Karlap, I forgot to added that she underprocessed parts of my hair and burned my scalp would it still be ok to do the protein treatment?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it should be fine.  PM sisterslick she would be the best person to answer your question


----------



## Solitude (Sep 30, 2008)

KizzieNapps said:


> Im down!! Is it ok if I post my starting pic in January? It looks like everyone else is posting now



I posted mine because I didn't read the directions .  The instructions actually said to post your starting pic in January, so I will be posting another one then.


----------



## Geminigirl (Sep 30, 2008)

i am so in. I was upset when I didn't make it this year. I know i won't make it. I will post my starting pic BY Jan. I am just going to cowash when i feel like it. DC atleast twice a wk and wash and cond every three days. i might contribute a growth aid in there and I might also get braids but I will let ya'll know when I do that.


----------



## heyfranz (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm a newbie in the MT/OCT challenge and i'm in!  Current length in avatar.  pic taken last week


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Sep 30, 2008)

Geminigirl said:


> i am so in. I was upset when I didn't make it this year.* I know i won't make it.* I will post my starting pic BY Jan. I am just going to cowash when i feel like it. DC atleast twice a wk and wash and cond every three days. i might contribute a growth aid in there and I might also get braids but I will let ya'll know when I do that.



You have to speak it into existence.  Say it with me. "I will be APL by Dec 09. I will be APL by Dec. 09"


----------



## C.Nicole (Sep 30, 2008)

Geminigirl said:


> i am so in. I was upset when I didn't make it this year. I know i won't make it. I will post my starting pic BY Jan. I am just going to cowash when i feel like it. DC atleast twice a wk and wash and cond every three days. i might contribute a growth aid in there and I might also get braids but I will let ya'll know when I do that.


 

Yea Girl, lift yourself up. If whatever you did last year didnt work. Improve it!!! We can do this!!


----------



## Amerie123 (Sep 30, 2008)

msdevo said:


> Umm so does that mean your not in the challenge???


 

LOL


----------



## _belle (Oct 3, 2008)

*I'm having setbacks. . . my hair just isn't doing right. . . and by my hair, I mean me. . . I would post a start picture. . . but it is the same place I was last year with is pretty embarressing. . . so yeah, I am all over this one. lol count me. . . *


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm in!!!

My current length is about chin level. I will post a start length pic in november when I get my hair pressed. My regimine will be to co wash about 4 times a week and to use mega tek 4 times a week.


----------



## msa (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm in! I'll post my pic and regimen in January.


----------



## Kurly K (Oct 9, 2008)

i thought i already joined but apparently not...so im joining!!! and im hopin for SL by Dec 08 Full SL by April 09 which will b my one yr nappiversary and shooting for APL by Dec 09 if not sooner.....regi in fotki and current length in siggy well a few weeks ago which is pretty much current....lets go ladies!!!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 9, 2008)

^ you'll be there in no time


----------



## trenise (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm still working out my regimen. In the mean time I have joined another challenge that I think will help me achieve this lofty goal. I have joined the OCT/Mega Tek challenge. I will use the OCT pack twice a week, oil my scalp with Boundless Tresses, and seal some days with the Vatika coconut oil. When I do a roller set or want a slicked back do, I will use Hairveda's Whipped Gelly. I just discovered this and had really good results.


----------



## Kurly K (Oct 10, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> ^ you'll be there in no time


 
awww thanx im hoping so


----------



## alyn308 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in! My 1st challenge..I'll post my starting pics and reggie in Dec/Jan.


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok, I thought I already joined this challenge but I guess I didn't. I'm in!


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 10, 2008)

I am going to MT daily as a cowash in btwn stretches.
poo every 3-7days.
LTR as moisturizer
coocnut oil or Luster Pink Lotion to seal


----------



## SNyeema (Oct 10, 2008)

I know I'm all late but count me in too. Currently in braids till spring time but will post a starting length in November before my next set. Measuring just at the ear so APL by next December will be a serious challenge for me. Haven't figured out a reggie yet but I will by January. I'm up for the challenge!!!

--Nyeema


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 10, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok I was going to post this in Dec. but I see the challenges start early around here (BSL,MBL and WL by 09 have all begun). I am a little pass ear lenght so this is going to be a HUGE GOAL for me but I think I got the tools and education to do it.
> 
> My Regimen
> I will be getting braids next week so I will be doing the C&W for the entire year. CoWash daily
> ...


 
I'm with you.  I'll post pics tonight if I can.  Our wireless router is screwing with my emotions.  My husband's laptop is the only one working and he's all like 'mine, mine, mine'.  Boobyhead husband.


----------



## wannabelong (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm thinking about joining.  I'm currently in the Hide Your Hair til' Dec 31. 08 Challenge so I'll decide after that challenge is over.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in but I'm going to go for shoulder length by Dec 09 ad if I get APL instead then great 

I'm in braids right now so I'll post pictures when i take them out by Dec 08, but right now it's only about an inch or so.


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 10, 2008)

NaturalBeauty87 said:


> Thanks! I kinda regret it too! I told myself I wasn't gonna cut until next year but those layers were driving me crazy! As long as we continue healthy hair practices we'll definitely reach our goals! Do you have a set regimen yet?? I still don't know what I'm gonna do yet


 I am currently in cornrows, and applying MT to my scalp.  I wear half wigs on top of my cornrows.  Also I apply moisture to them daily.  I want to get braids or sew ins, but they are expensive.  But so far so good!  What are you going to do as a regime?


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 10, 2008)

alyn308 said:


> I'm in! My 1st challenge..I'll post my starting pics and reggie in Dec/Jan.


 You look cute with your short cut...let me not say that!  I may have you stirring up some thoughts!


----------



## msdevo (Oct 10, 2008)

I am so ready for this challenge!!!  I can't wait


----------



## raloftin (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in it to win it.Count me in.

Current regi

Protective styling
Cowash 3-4 times a week
Pre-poo 2-3 times a week
Moisturize daily
No true consistency with products but growth aids are:
MTG,OCT and Modiflan Seaweed Capsules


Currently awaiting my MN and MT in the mail

Just got some Cantu and EMUw/Shea Butter in the mail. Hopefully I'll pull it together one day.


----------



## goldenchica (Oct 12, 2008)

i want in! ETA: My start pic is my avatar... APL may only be attained stretched by the end of next year... but we'll see, 'cause sometimes my hair grows real fast


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Guys!!!!

Sorry I have not been here in a while.  My son got sick and then his twin and finally my hubby.  I never get a break.  Oh well got to take care of my men when there sick cause they always take care of me.

I can not believe how big this challenge has gotten.  Ladies I know we can do this and I am so proud to take this journey with you all, its going to be a very exciting trip.  

To keep everyone motivated there will be some very exciting prizes and games.  Ladies we have over 12 months to be very viligant in our goals.  I KNOW WE CAN DO IT.  Keep up the faith and continue to motivate one another.

SouthernStunner


----------



## MA2010 (Oct 12, 2008)

My Megatek order arrived this week so APL here I come (hopefully)......


----------



## ParvaniVida (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm in!!!! I can't remember whether or not I posted my regimen or not.  So here's my regimen for the next month (I bought some new products so I'm trying them out to see if they actually work):

OCT 5x a week
cowash 3x a week
DC (moisturizing) 2x a week
moisturize and seal daily
protective styling...wigs
no heat except for on DC days


----------



## jazzyto (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## taz007 (Oct 13, 2008)

I would like to join.  WOW, my first challenge!  

I just washed and blow dried my hair.  The result is in my new avatar (which I hope appears, if not, someone please help).

My regimen:

Wash/CoWash: 3 times per week
Deep Condition: 2 times per week with 11 en 1 or KeraCare
SAA, Shikakai oil, Lacio Lacio.
Blow dry once every 2-3 months
Relax with Phyto every 9-10 weeks
4Bzzzzz texture
Current Length: Shoulder Length
Goal Length: BSL


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 13, 2008)

I want to join. I can't show pics though due to religious reasons though. It'll still be fun though.

My routine:
-Shampoo 1-2x per week(mostly with Joico Moisture Recovery, but will use Joico Kpak when doing protein treatments and Redken Cleansing Cream when I need to clarify).
-DC twice a week (ORS Replenishing pak, Joico Moisture Recovery Balm)
-Protein treatment 1-2 times per month (that's my normal interval)
-Daily cowash
-leave-in conditioner, sealed with coconut oil


----------



## keepinitnatural (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm in!!!  I'm a newbie to the boards but I've lurked for a while.  I've been natural since 9/2005, BC 5/2006.  4A/4B, No chems, no color, NL now.... because I work out alot, I am wearing my hair in a protective bun.  

Regimen
- Cowash 2x/week w/ Paul Mitchell's "The Detangler"
- Leave-in conditioner w/ Paul Mitchell's "The Conditioner"
- Sculpt into bun w/ Fantasia IC hair polisher styling gel for color-treated hair or Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding
- Daily touch-up ends with Elasta QP mango butter moisturizer
- Deep condition 1x week w/ Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment or ApHogee Treatment for Damaged Hair
Goal length:  BSL 

I occasionally straighten my hair (maybe once a month) using Mizani's Thermasmooth Smooth Guard and Shine Extender and my trusty Ultra CHI flat iron .... I used to use the shampoo and conditioner but my hair would never hold a curl afterwards...

I straightened my hair last night, so I'll post a *true* starter pic when I wash the Thermasmooth out.  I am SO excited about this challenge!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 13, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> I want in!!! I'm currently in the MT/OCT challenge as well. My reggie is simple, I shampoo & dc once a week, & cowash 1 to 2 times a week, & apply MT or OCT to scalp nightly. I wear a bun daily. I'll be back to post starting pic.


 


Ok this is my starting pic.
Oh yeah I also started using Ayuverda products about a week ago.


----------



## HeyItsHoney (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm joining too!  I want to get some mega-tek in my reggie as well.
Here is my "start". I was TWA last year. I think I'm doing good so far.


----------



## ajacks (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm in on this  Challenge:  Here is my regimen.  I'll post my start picture in January.

• Wash 1X week (Aveda Dry Remedy)
• Deep Condition w/ every wash (AO HSR, AO GPB, Banana Brulee or Fortifying Hair Masque)
• Moisturize every other day (Oyin Juice and Berries)
• Seal w/ coconut oil
• Moe Gro Oil Scalp massages daily (mornings) 
• OCT on scalp daily (evenings)
• Clarify w/ ACV once every 4-6 weeks 
• Texlax every 6 months/24 weeks
• Protein treatment with weave take downs and relaxers
• Protective Styles ONLY!!!! (Sew-In Weaves or Half-Wigs)


----------



## kandake (Oct 13, 2008)

wannabelong said:


> I'm thinking about joining.  I'm currently in the Hide Your Hair til' Dec 31. 08 Challenge so I'll decide after that challenge is over.



WOW, you've had some great progress.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Oct 14, 2008)

How can I join.. I am a newbie and I would like to be APL by Dec of next yr!


----------



## Nya33 (Oct 14, 2008)

Plz cn i join? My goal was sl but to reach apl (stretched)by dec nxt yr wud be fab!  
My regimen
MT every other day 
co wash with inecto coconut oil condish every day.
moisturise with giovani direct leave in.
steam with olive oil treatment every two wks.
im wearing a wig as protective style. 
Good luck ladies!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 14, 2008)

Sign me up!
I am in the bun challenge so add this to it! 
From the bun challenge I want to be APL by October 09 ... So this will just add to the motivation 

Starting length can be found in my online journal

My regime is:
Take a multi vitamin every morning
I wear a bun everyday
Co-Wash every 3 days
Clarify w/ baking soda once a week
DC and protein once a week
Only brush with Denman while in the shower, add leave in moisturizer, and coconut oil, then bun and go!


----------



## msdevo (Oct 14, 2008)

Your doing great and I am totally hating right now(in a good way though)

I seem to do everything right(so I think) and my hair just wont grow fully past my neck.



Noodle_Mama said:


> I'm joining too!  I want to get some mega-tek in my reggie as well.
> Here is my "start". I was TWA last year. I think I'm doing good so far.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm down I think I can do it.  As long as I continue to keep those scissors out my head.  My sickness I know.


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 16, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> I'm down I think I can do it. As long as I continue to keep those scissors out my head. My sickness I know.


 
Who you tellin'?  I was using JustKiya's salty conditioner I'm sad about thatand my ends were straight and I was just a snippin'.  

That's bogus.


----------



## tiffupretty (Oct 16, 2008)

id like to join...i currently have damaged sides....and i cut my hair even to just above shoulder length.

i currently co-wash 3 times a week and dc weekly. pantene pro v defense mask
then i air dry or set with rollers and airdry
i ordered mega tek this week so when it arrives ill be using that.

my sides have grown in sooo much i will be taking a 30 day pic next week...i can actually not wear headbands now and not feel insecure.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 20, 2008)

Hah!! I'm all late, and so forth - this is what I get for not reading a thread, and just reading the title, instead. 

Hey ya'll!! I'm SO in. 

I'm supposed to be taking a new progress pic around Jan 9th, but I can take it on the first instead (a week won't make THAT much difference) so I can get it cracking! 

I don't see my regimen changing much from what I do now: 

DCowash with intense moisture Sun/Wed. 
Use MT on dry scalp nightly. 
Wear protective styles. 
Use KiyaFizzle/Ayurvedic cleaners on alternating weekends. 

Urm. I'm going to get some Emu Oil to add to my MT - and maybe some OCT, too, but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 20, 2008)

I would _love_ this!! 

My main word for the challenge is consistency.  I know that rollersetting is a great style and health option for my hair.  Also, I plan to start letting a professional relax my hair; I really believe that I've been causing damage with self-applications 

I think I'll become an every 2-weeker w/ rollersets and a every 2-monther w/ retouches.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok ladies I have everyone up to this post so I have added you all to the roster.  I am still in braids (has only been 2.5 weeks) and I am missing my hair but what a surprise it will be the first week of Dec. when I take them out and see my new length.

HHG


----------



## msdevo (Oct 22, 2008)

I know what you are talking about. I have had my cornrows in for about 2 weeks to and everytime I take this wig off I am soooooooo tempted to undo one just so that I can feel my hair.  

I will probably take them out on Sunday to shampoo and dc then redo them on Monday or Tuesday. I like to leave them out for a day or two to give my head a lil rest.



SouthernStunner said:


> Ok ladies I have everyone up to this post so I have added you all to the roster. I am still in braids (has only been 2.5 weeks) and *I am missing my hair* but what a surprise it will be the first week of Dec. when I take them out and see my new length.
> 
> HHG


----------



## bamachic08 (Oct 22, 2008)

msdevo said:


> Umm so does that mean your not in the challenge???


 yes im in....i got confused with the terminology for the lengths!!i would love to get arm pit length by dec 09 and yes im in.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm well on my way.  My hair is in layers and I would like the top layers APL by December too.


----------



## msdevo (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool glad to have you aboard. 



bamachic08 said:


> yes im in....i got confused with the terminology for the lengths!!i would love to get arm pit length by dec 09 and yes im in.


----------



## tbutler2205 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey ya'll! My hair is not quite SL so I'm so ready for this challenge.  APL here I come!


----------



## naijanikki (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in!!
I just got a retouch today and a trim, so I'm in the exact same spot as I was 2 months ago with my last relaxer. But it's healthy and looks great, so I won't complain too much.
I'm neck lenght right now.  
My regimine will be wash and dc 2x a week, moisturize 2x daily, relaxers every 8-10 weeks.  
I'm so excited.


----------



## lollyoo (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi,
hope is not too late to join this challenge.
I am currently chin and neck length so my goal is APL in dec 09

plan

personal challange of braids from oct 2008 till dec 2009, with 1 week pass in each 3 months slot.

wash and condition every 2 weeks, overnight deep conditioning once out of braids.

goal to retain at least 7 inches ( from oct 2008- december 2009)


----------



## neks4u2c (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm definitely in... I recently (last week!) had to BC after transitioning for 11 mo's(though I didn't want to) bcos I went to a salon to get a press and when I washed it out, more than half of my hair was fully natural while the rest had scanty straight pieces hanging from it .

I am sort of a lurker bcos I hardly post, but this challenge made come out of the shadows! 

I'm currently developing a regimen- I plan to use ayurvedic hair oils/teas and protective styling to hopefully reach apl by Dec 09 though that may change as I learn the likes and dislikes of my hair.

Oh, and my hair is basically a mullet- ear length in the front/sides and mid-nape at the back so I have a _loooong_ way to go!


----------



## christian01 (Oct 24, 2008)

I want to join you all. I am currently wearing a sew-in but I think my hair is somewhere between neck and shoulder. I'll post the pic when this weave comes out. No set regimen yet. I am planning to wear braided styles and improve my diet and water intake.

I have been lurking on the site for like... ever so now it's time for me to turn things around! Thanking all you ladies in advance for your support.


----------



## Brooklyn72 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm in as well! I too am developing a regimen, but should have it together in the next month.
Starting pic..


----------



## RosesBlack (Oct 24, 2008)

I am in. I'm mostly SL right now and bunning until APL.


----------



## Auburn (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope to exercise more.
I take L cystein, MSM, and grapefruit extract.
I have MT/OCT & Moe gro.
I cowash everyday.
I might prepoo with moegro, shampoo then CW. Putting my MT/OCT on my scalp.
I think all of that will REALLY help.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 24, 2008)

I think I am in!  I am tired of having short hair.  I will get my hair braided in two weeks and start with co washing and a DC 1x a week.  Question: Can any of you ladies tell me what the CW method for braids is??


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in! too sleepy to post reggie right now, but I am grazing shoulder length

Edit: ok, ima try bunning, cowashing twice a week. Ima also do a twist out to see how it looks, and if it looks alright, ima rock that syle, too. Main thing is to reduce heat usage and manipulation. I am also part of the MT/OCT challenge, so I wil be using OCT 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Carrie A (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd like to join this challenge too.  The back is going to be a real stretch, but  hopefully the sides will make it.  Regimen is DC biweekly, henna monthly,  wash once week with natural shampoo bar, no direct heat.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 25, 2008)

Just checking the thread to add all the new people and to say  WELCOME!!!!! This is going to be a fun experience and I have some thoughts on keeping focused.  I will be randomly giving gifts in the following category:

1.Post updated pic on time each quarter (4 gifts  1 for each quarter)
2.To the person that post every quarter within the first 5 days. (1 gift)
3. Random gifts that I will come up with the cat for later (3)

That will be a total of 8 gifts that I will be giving away.

Ladies I want ALL of us to obtain this goal and I will try anyway I know how (and within my means) to help you stay focused.  WE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!


I have added all the names up to this point.


----------



## trenise (Oct 25, 2008)

Awwww. How nice of you to motivate us. Thanks


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 25, 2008)

That's a really cool idea! That rocks!  Thank you!


----------



## LadyAmani (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok i would like to join. I'm in braids right now so i dont have any starter pics. I plan on staying in braids all year.
My regimen:
MT/OCT every night
Co wash everyday
DC 2x a week
Moisturize twice a day  with aloe vera juice and honey quat and seal with shealoe or JBCO/Coconut oil

I mix my MT with Honeyquat and JBCO i got the honeyquat idea from Justkiya i thought it was great bc my hair hates protein and i thought the honeyquat would take the edge off of the protein. O and i will be redoing my braids every 3-4 months.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> That's a really cool idea! That rocks!  Thank you!


 
JustKiya I am too happy that you are involved in this, you are one of my idols.

I was too tickled when I saw that you were in so WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 26, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> I'm in! too sleepy to post reggie right now, but I am grazing shoulder length


 

Now myangeleyez you know I saw your OCT pics and you had some amazing growth!  I will be getting my order this week.  I am very competitve (in a good way....I dont get mad when I loose)  All I got to say to you is bring it on!!  I am going to be a braid wearing MT/OCT co-washing freak for the next 15 months.  


WELCOME GIRL!!!!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 26, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> JustKiya I am too happy that you are involved in this, you are one of my idols.
> 
> I was too tickled when I saw that you were in so WELCOME!!!!!



Oh, that's so sweet of you - thank you!!!! *does a little happy dance* It always makes me so happy to know what I do/write helps folks.....


----------



## achangedlife (Oct 26, 2008)

I am so in. My routine is:
  Wash and condition 1-2x a week.
  Deep condition once a week or every two weeks as needed, alternating between prtein
    and moisture conditioners.
  Rollerset every wash, satin rollers and night with scarf. 
  Moisturize daily with whatever I see fit.
  Megatek every night
  Relaxer as I see fit, no more stretches for me though.

Staple products: Loreal's hair fixer every few washes. Silk 2 protofaom as necessary. Megatek.


----------



## Carrie A (Oct 26, 2008)

SouthernStunner- What are the exact check in dates going to be?  Quarterly beginning from September, October or Jan 2009? I love gifts!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 27, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> Now myangeleyez you know I saw your OCT pics and you had some amazing growth! I will be getting my order this week. I am very competitve (in a good way....I dont get mad when I loose) All I got to say to you is bring it on!! I am going to be a braid wearing MT/OCT co-washing freak for the next 15 months.
> 
> 
> WELCOME GIRL!!!!!!


 
 Consider it brought!!!I can't wait til we are swangin' our hair everywhere next year! I'm gonna try bunning/co-washing along with OCT...I may get braids at some point, too. I just want to keep my hair moisurized, and on low manipulation.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 27, 2008)

Carrie A said:


> SouthernStunner- What are the exact check in dates going to be? Quarterly beginning from September, October or Jan 2009? I love gifts!


 

Ok so the first check in is Jan. then  April, June, Aug and finally Dec.

I am getting all the names together and will have an official thread with everyone's name and the guidlines ( I hate rules ).  This thread will post mid Dec.

And WELCOME Carrie!


----------



## MA2010 (Oct 27, 2008)

This will be a working regimen for me to reach APL:

Cowash and DC 1x per week (Wed)
Shampoo and DC (hooded dryer) 1x per week (Weekend)
MT/ MN mix to scalp every night
Use no prodcuts containing protein (due to MT use)
Moisturize and seal every night/ morning.......buns or hair clips only
No ponytails unless I have to be in uniform (I'm in the military)

so far.......so good!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 27, 2008)

Manushka said:


> This will be a working regimen for me to reach APL:
> 
> Cowash and DC 1x per week (Wed)
> Shampoo and DC (hooded dryer) 1x per week (Weekend)
> ...


 

Are you NATO?


----------



## MA2010 (Oct 27, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> Are you NATO?


 
Hey girl.......just regular old green Army. I'm about to make Captain next month!


----------



## millqui (Oct 27, 2008)

This will be my first challenge. 
My Regimen:
Co-wash 3x wk
Poo 2x month
Dc 1/wk
Ovation 4x wk
Moisturize daily
Texlax every 12- 14 wks
try not to use to much heat might Flat iron every 2 wks

I'm new to this so if anyone has any suggestions please feel free to let me know.


----------



## jeabai (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a newbie and I'm in. I just ordered my megatek I will cowash on wed and DC on Sunday. Will post pics as soon as I figure out how. Like I said I am very new!


----------



## nuggetrock (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey guys...I'm in.  I am a little past EL now, have been lurking   on the site for about a month before I joined and already learned a ton!  I have been natural since '96, had locks from '99 to '06, and have been wearing it short since then.  I just recently decided to grow it out as long as it can get without locks.  It was mid-back with locks when I cut it 2 years ago so I know I can get there! 

My regimen: currently in TST with synthetic hair ext. ( take down after 4-6                 wks with 2-3 days rest inbtwn
                  DC on take down with UBH DC
                  MT every night on scalp, 
                  Wil Gro braid/ext moist spray daily 
                  seal with aloe vera/jojoba/jbco spray mixture daily
                  wash (C&G) every week (clarifying shampoo every other wash)

Hope that is sufficient for me to join this challenge.  In TST now, will post pics with next take down.  BTW, I have been MTing since Oct 10 but since my hair is already thick I ordered some OCT and hope it's there when I get home!

Any suggestions from the braid-wearers on this regimen please post! I plan to keep it braided until I at least get a ponypuff...


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 27, 2008)

and welcome to LHCF!!!


----------



## drjo91 (Oct 27, 2008)

I want to join!!


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck ladies on your journey,stay patient and u will reach your goals in no time


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 27, 2008)

My Regimen:

Going to Ms Leila (Dominican shop) every 2 weeks for rollersets (no blowdry), then on the 8th week for a retouch.  The key here is to be consistent 

In between visits, I plan to just dry rollerset my hair every night for maintenance, then use some kind of oil sheen/light moisturizer at the end of the week


----------



## glamchick84 (Oct 28, 2008)

wow some of you ladies are going to reach APL way before Dec 09.
but here's a partial of my regimen:

MT every night(mixed with oils)
moisturize my hair with leave-in condition, HTN growth lotion, and seal with oils daily
dC with ors replenishing pak weekly
texlax for a total of 10mins every 8 weeks
vitamins, prenatal, GNC nails, skin, and hair, and Garlic(might add biotin for thickness)
protective styles wigs, half wigs,phony ponies and buns
oh yea no trims and no towel drying trying to part ways with my brush, but its harderplexed
that's all i got so far, lol i'm still playing around with how many times i should poo and do conditioner washes. my hair is so fragile!

planning to try acv rinses soon, lace front wig, maybe henna????????, twist or cornrows. lol so many choices, so little time 

i do plan to add oct to my regimen in jan, for extra length. but for right now i'm trying mt for thickness.

good luck ladies, conrats for you ladies if you have your staple routine and products. its still doing trial and trial(no errors)lol for me

will post starting pic in jan, lol trying to get some extra growth here to jumpstart this challenge


----------



## TinkaBella (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm new to the website, so I'm excited to join my first challenge!

I'm still working on a good regimen, but right now I'm:
cowashing 2x a week
wash and deep condition once a week
rollerset style
moisturize hair when it feels dry.

If yall have any tips or anything you would like to share with me please let me know!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 2, 2008)

I have added everyone up to this point.  I will be posting the official list on Sun. Dec. 28, 2008.
I will also try to PM everyone to remind yall (I am southern  lol) to get your pic ready for the first reveal.
I am so excited and I have already done the math, if I can get 3/4 an inch per month I will reach my goal by Dec.09.  I know that is pushing it BUT  with MT and OCT oh and I have alread started the crown and glory technique I should get there with no problems.  But I have to let my hair just do what it do and enjoy the ride.

Ladies lets get this party started.  HHG to all my lovely sista girlfriends.  

SouthernStunner


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 2, 2008)

i'm trying to start back taking progress pics again.  thanks for the update!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 2, 2008)

shoot, i am down..i will gather up and relax by the time the progress pics are due...right now i am a lil past shoulder length..i was hoping to makeclose to brastrap, but i will take arm pit length as well...
I will be prepooing 1 x a week
washing 1x a week
DCing 2x a week
rollersetting 1x a week
Keeping my hair in a bun ( bun challenge)
moisturizing my ends , edges & nape with elasta QP MB, Coconut oil
and trying to be patient...my personal challenge..


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just want to wish everyone luck in this challenge.  Happy Hair Growing to everyone!


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 2, 2008)

Can you pls add me......I am on my way out I will be back with my strategy to getting to APL.


----------



## drjo91 (Nov 2, 2008)

I want to join!!! I just did the BC so i definately want some growth.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Nov 2, 2008)

i want in.  please add me to the challenge.  like many others, this will be my first challenge on LHCF, glad it's a long term one!  that way i can tweek my regimen as needed.  i hope this will keep me honest, and i not drop out! my regimen is in my fotki.  thanks!


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 2, 2008)

i am so close to apl I can just feel my hair down my back. I hope to be there by the summer.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so excited!!! Man, with all these ladies, the progress pics threads are going to be off the hook!!! I already know when I'm going to take my starting pic. 

Does anyone else have DSD's progress t-shirt? I'm not trying to flash all my cinnamon rolls to the world (  ) so I'm going to use her shirt - I was wondering if anyone else was going to do the same, and if so, what line is APL on you?  With my chunky arms, I think it's lower on me than on the slimmer ladies.  Another reason to lose weight - the illusion of longer hair!


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 2, 2008)

Ha Ha. Do you have an old leotard?  I think I'm gonna draw some lines on mine. As for APL I'm counting the very top of my arm pit crack.


----------



## trenise (Nov 2, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm so excited!!! Man, with all these ladies, the progress pics threads are going to be off the hook!!! I already know when I'm going to take my starting pic.
> 
> Does anyone else have *DSD's progress t-shirt? I'm not trying to flash all my cinnamon rolls to the world (  )* so I'm going to use her shirt - I was wondering if anyone else was going to do the same, and if so, what line is APL on you?  With my chunky arms, I think it's lower on me than on the slimmer ladies.  Another reason to lose weight - the illusion of longer hair!


 
Hey JustKiya. I'm excited about this too. I'm doing the DSD progress shirt. I was going to totally wait until January to do a picture in it, but I just did a self relaxer moments ago - my hair's still wet, and I had to see what my hair looked like in it. I'll probably still wait until January to post. I should even have an update by then


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 2, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm so excited!!! Man, with all these ladies, the progress pics threads are going to be off the hook!!! I already know when I'm going to take my starting pic.
> 
> Does anyone else have DSD's progress t-shirt? I'm not trying to flash all my cinnamon rolls to the world (  ) so I'm going to use her shirt - I was wondering if anyone else was going to do the same, and if so, what line is APL on you?  With my chunky arms, I think it's lower on me than on the slimmer ladies.  Another reason to lose weight - the illusion of longer hair!


 i feel u..i be cutting and croping da heck outa mypics...maybe i will get the tshirt too..


----------



## nafissa (Nov 2, 2008)

hey ladies count me in please. I 'm a little past ear length.

i will be co-washing twice a week
DcC once a week
Mt every other night
moisturize as needed.

APL seems like a long shot but i'll give it a try.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd like to join. I'm new to this forum so i've never done a challenge. I cut my hair short in sept and its already growing so i'll just keep doing what I do.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok so I just realized I dont know how to add pictures


----------



## nichelle02 (Nov 2, 2008)

I want in! I don't enter many challenges at all and I think I'll make this my one and only personal challenge for '09. Since there are no rules other than documenting your progress, I'll just list my regimen and tweak when necessary.

My approach/rules:

I'm using a simiweave wig for the winter (love it!) and I'll continue wearing it or other protective styles for the entire year (only exceptions are for the next bullet point).
I will limit direct heat to __X__ times during the year (haven't decided on a good number yet for special occasions)
For the past month I've been co-washing at least 3 times a week and I am loving the results. This will remain a part of my regimen.
I've now been using MT consistently for a month. I'll commit to continuing for the entire year (minimum 4 times per week)
I used to regularly take vitamins but have not been for the past 3 months. I'll start again and stick with it daily for the year.
That's it for now. I don't want to add too much or I'll never keep up with it. 

Thanks for starting the challenge!


----------



## ydnic90 (Nov 2, 2008)

Count me in...


----------



## Mai Tai (Nov 2, 2008)

Is it too late for me to join the APL by Dec 2009 challenge.  If not, count me in,  When do we start posting?


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm in... I'm just SL now so I should make APL by then.


----------



## Fabulous1 (Nov 2, 2008)

I would love to join but I am a straight beginner to all of this. I have no clue what a cowash is or any of the acronyms yall use lol. I guess I should figure all that out first. Im deployed to Kuwait right now so things are a bit more diffucult especially since I made the choice to wash my hair with bottled water instead of this water over here. If anyone can offer any help it would be great.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 2, 2008)

I am in. I need some sort of length to look forward too.

Here's my starting pic:







I will be using Mega-Tek for the length of the challenge. Also I will wear weaves so I won't be tempted to cut my hair. I will take the weave out about every 5 weeks and reinstall.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 2, 2008)

OMG I have DSD and JustKiya joining the challenge!!!!  I feel honored.  
Ok ladies these two people have a wealth of information that I think we should take advantage of.

All I can say now is lets get this party started!!!!!!


WELCOME


----------



## Gemini350z (Nov 2, 2008)

Im down for this challenge let me subscribe, so I can keep my eye on the thread.

I am currently neck length (the bottom of my neck), I hope to be shoulder length by the end of this year, and then APL by the end of next year.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 3, 2008)

mizchari said:


> I would love to join but I am a straight beginner to all of this. I have no clue what a *cowash* is or any of the acronyms yall use lol. I guess I should figure all that out first. Im deployed to Kuwait right now so things are a bit more diffucult especially since I made the choice to wash my hair with bottled water instead of this water over here. If anyone can offer any help it would be great.


 
welcome...washing with just conditioner


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 3, 2008)

These are some links that will help you.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ad.php?t=50291
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...=LHCF+acronyms


Quote:
Originally Posted by mizchari  
I would love to join but I am a straight beginner to all of this. I have no clue what a cowash is or any of the acronyms yall use lol. I guess I should figure all that out first. Im deployed to Kuwait right now so things are a bit more diffucult especially since I made the choice to wash my hair with bottled water instead of this water over here. If anyone can offer any help it would be great.


----------



## Encore (Nov 3, 2008)

OOH count me in!! i gotta long way to go  but heres my starting pic





....i have some shrinkage because ive been MT-ing and theres about 8 weeks ng under there because im also stretching, i will be washing 2x's a week and bunning.


----------



## CICI24 (Nov 3, 2008)

My starting pic was taken 11-2-08


----------



## msdevo (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow more ladies???!!!  This is getting more exciting.  I am pretty new to this hair growing so I hope that the vets can help the newbies like myself out.

If I don't win any MT I think I am gonna try some OT for growth.


----------



## gdivant (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm excited too.  I took a starting pic mid Oct - notice the inch length around the edges.  And I've had hairs snapping left & right for the last 2 weeks ...I might actually have shorter hair than this...


----------



## aevieal (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd like to join this challenge! I'm currently neck/shoulder length.. I'd say more neck if anything. Pictures will come soon as I am in dire need of a new camera. A starter pic to come soon, I promise.

In any case, my regimen will consist of washing with CoN Shampoo and deep conditioning with ORS Replenishing conditioner and/or Hair Mayo once a week. No co-washing because my hair seems to retain moisture throughout the week. I'm going to stick to twist/braid outs and buns throughout the year.


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Southern Stunner,

I just wanted to include my regimen now that I have a few more minutes, lol.  

My plan  is to cowash every 2-3 days with Hair One, Trader Joe's Nourish Spa or VS So Sexy
Shampoo weekly with Green Con or ORS Aloe Shampoo
DC weekly with heat with Aubreys HSR or Silicon Mix
Relax no sooner than 8 weeks(maybe I will learn how to stretch.)Silk Elements 

I will also be trying to  reform my PJ ways and stick to my staple products- which is why I listed the products out.

For Growth Aides, when I'm not too lazy I use OCT or Donna Marie Growth Oil.  I also take a Hair ,Skin Daily Multivitamin.

It sounds like a lot, but it's not. At this point my regimen is down pat. I am signing up for this to discredit my inner nagging voice that my hair will never be long.  I am also an alopecia survivor.  I was diagnosed with female pattern hair loss, but the funny thing is I am not losing my hair anymore.  My hair might not ever be a s thick as some of the lovely heads of hair , but it is growing, becoming healthier and omg it is actually getting thicker.

I never ever believed my hair would make SL never mind APL. I am turning 40 in '09 and I want to be the best that I can be.  I will include a starting picture in Dec when I get a touch up.

Wow- that was cathartic for me.  I am extra emotional today, because America is about to make history!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 4, 2008)

So...I cut my hair Friday 
_But_ it was very needed and now I am officially blunt cut.  I have an ear-length blunt-cut bob, so this is my official starting point 

I plan to get to APL by regularly going to Ms Leila every 2 weeks, and (more importantly) getting timely retouches from her.  I think I'm going to start being a 6-week-retoucher and I will _not_ be doing them myself


----------



## Ltown (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello I'm new to LHCF and have been learning and viewing the blogs and healthy texture site prior to it change. I need to join this challenge, I'm NL and would love to get to APL next year. Looking forward to progress

My regimen right now:
Poo 1x week
pre poo with alma, or VO5
Co wash 1x week, VO5, Suave
DC 1x week ORS
MTG daily
Style: wrap, pony tail

LTown


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 4, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> OMG I have DSD and JustKiya joining the challenge!!!!  I feel honored.
> Ok ladies these two people have a wealth of information that I think we should take advantage of.
> 
> All I can say now is lets get this party started!!!!!!
> ...


Awww. That's sweet. Feel free to ask away. I have been there before and I want my long hair back!!


----------



## buddhas_mom (Nov 5, 2008)

This is my starting pic. I have a long way too go. I just cut all my bad ends off. I wanted a cute style too.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok ladies I have added all up to this point.  All I can say is WOW we have many participants.  This shall be fun!


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 5, 2008)

someone should make a list in the beginning of the thread...


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 5, 2008)

I have already begun to compile a list but since there will be an official thread coming out the very end of Dec. the list will be posted there.


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Nov 6, 2008)

I would like to join. I am currently neck length stretched in the front, and shoulder length stretched in the back. 

Products are in my signature plus Amla/Brahmi/Shikakai/Aritha powders

My plan is to shampoo and DC every few days with ayurvedic laced products, or use the powders and make a paste to treat my hair.

Shampoo as above with TJ Nourish Shampoo with amla oil in it or Ary Amla and Shikakai shampoo (available online or Indian groceries)

DC as above with heat with ORS/Kids Organic Conditioner with Amla and Brahmi oils or powder mixed it (the powder melts into the conditioner when you add the heat, no particles left in my hair after)/ or Motions Silk Protein Conditioner with above additions

Rinse and detangle with plain old cheapie conditioner (VO5 coconut etc). If anyone has any better ideas for a cheapie conditioner to detangle with, please let me know...

Set with water on Curlformers. I know I got sucked in the Matrix, but I am NOT using direct heat on my hair, just under a cap under the dryer for DC, so it will be worth the investment rather than go to the salon and plunk down press and curl money. They will pay for themselves...

I am doing NO growth aides. I currently take Flintstones Chewables (2 a day), Probiotics, and CoQ10. I might add a HSN multivitamin, but I need to find a good one. Maybe I'll try Trader Joe's. 

peace...


----------



## Nappinique (Nov 6, 2008)

I am definitely up for the challenge! Very excited to be apart of this forum and to be taking a step at achieving this challenge and beyond.   
  Last relaxer: May  20, 2007
  BC: December 22,  2007
  Nappiversary will be Dec.  22, 2008

  Currently (Nov. 08’) between NL and SL when stretched. The front reaches below nose. Sides reach end of neck. Back touches shoulders. Middle hair ??


  I am aiming for APL by Dec. 09’. I know I can do it!
  First I need to reach SL all around, then I’ll be well on my way to APL. Ultimately I’d love BSL and even beyond.

  Current Regimen (Under Construction)
  I Co-wash every two weeks. I DC after washing. I moisturize 2-3 times a week. I do not use heat. All natural no straighteners or relaxers.
  I am aiming for more protective styles (more two strand twists).
  I use V05 Suave, QB wheatgrass for washes.
  I Dc with Cantu leave-in conditioner or Cholestrol.
  I moisturize with Cantu Shea Butter, QB Amla Olive Heavy Crème.


To add oil or shine I use Jamaican Mango and Lime Island Oil.



Something new I want to try is washing in braids in order to help with detangling.


Starting point below









http://www.fotki.com/nappinique


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Nappinique:* Our last relaxers were 2 days apart. My last one was May 22, 2007. I thought it was too ambitious to reach APL by December 2009 since I have a long neck and upper back. And my favorite oil is JML Island Oil. I lOvE that stuff and buy up the old bottles every chance I get since the changed the formula.

Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Digital Tempest (Nov 9, 2008)

I would like to join. I joined a similar challenge on another site, but wanted to join on this one, too. Aiming for I plan to hit APL (stretched) by July 2009, probably sooner if I'm really good (crossing my fingers for June 29, 2009 since that's my 2-year natural anniversary).

Regimen: 
- co-wash 2x a week
- prepoo/detangle/deep condition 1x a week
- henna 1x every 2-3 week
- moisturize and seal every couple of days

Rules:
- bun (or do any other protective style) 3 out of 4 weeks
- K.I.S.S. no getting product crazy, stick to the basics
- dust ends only, if I must trim
- find some preoccupation for my hands other than my hair (when it's loose)
- drink 8 glasses of water daily and watch diet (not just for hair, but for health)
- no 'cones
- no gels

Allowed products:
- EVOO
- Coconut oil
- KC Knot Today
- Happy Nappy Styles
- Ayurvedic herbs
- Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Condish (for regular cowashing)
- Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose (for deep conditioning)

That picture was taken about a month or two ago, but I couldn't have gained more than an inch since it was taken.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome ladies, I have added Napptural Womyn, Nappinique, loulou82 and Digital Tempest to our list.  


Good Luck!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 9, 2008)

ok ladies I have a quick question.  Do you want me to go ahead and post the official thread now?  I ask because this one is getting pretty darn big.  Please respond by just posting yes or no.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 9, 2008)

No--There are threads way longer than this.  I think you should stick with your original plan.


----------



## trenise (Nov 9, 2008)

no-I think for now you can wait to post the official thread


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll be with you in spirit. I won't make it because I'm going to BC my progress away. My natural hair just does not grow that fast.


----------



## suganhuneyicedt (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi everyone.  I'm a newbie joined last week, and been lurking for a challenge.  I WANT TO JOIN!!!!.  I am SL and very damaged!!  not 100% sure on the acros or how to navigate through this forum, but i keep practicing and reading.  tell me what i need to get and the rules etc.  Thanks! I AM SOOOO EXCITED! I will try and figure out how to add pics.


----------



## Mai Tai (Nov 9, 2008)

yes...pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 9, 2008)

I vote wait to post the offical thread when the challenge actually starts...I'm lurking in the back ground because I'm going to be doing this challenge at the first of the year. I'm going to get my hair straightened, post starting pictures the whole challenge deal.

I'm excited!!  I may not make APL but I will get as close as I can.  After all my set backs I know exactly what to do to retain my growth, what NOT to do to lose it!!


----------



## Digital Tempest (Nov 9, 2008)

I think you should wait as well until the official start of the challenge.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 9, 2008)

Nappinique said:


> I am definitely up for the challenge! Very excited to be apart of this forum and to be taking a step at achieving this challenge and beyond.
> Last relaxer: May 20, 2007
> BC: December 22, 2007
> Nappiversary will be Dec. 22, 2008
> ...


 
You have made great progress!! Your BC Anniversary is the same as mine except I was near bald after I did my BC! I had a IBTWA  (I had a relaxer incident) Thanks for the great post


----------



## ycj (Nov 9, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok I was going to post this in Dec. but I see the challenges start early around here (BSL,MBL and WL by 09 have all begun). I am a little pass ear lenght so this is going to be a HUGE GOAL for me but I think I got the tools and education to do it.
> 
> My Regimen
> I will be getting braids next week so I will be doing the C&W for the entire year. CoWash daily
> ...


Count me in as well!


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 9, 2008)

I vote for waiting, too.


----------



## jeabai (Nov 9, 2008)

Hope this works... Here's my starting pic


----------



## jaded_faerie (Nov 9, 2008)

could you resize your picture jbailey?

and i vote no, wait till the official start day


----------



## bubblegumdreams (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd like to join too. This is my first challenge.....How do you post pics? I plan to post pics and regimen on the start date. HHG Ladies ;o)


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 10, 2008)

good luck ladies,keep up the protective styling and u will get there in no time HHG


----------



## jeabai (Nov 10, 2008)

So Sorry about the pic... I'm learning Could someone tell me how to resize it? Thanks!


----------



## LivingDoll (Nov 10, 2008)

Everyone is making great progress...it was time to update my siggy so I did. I didn't update due to the challenge.


----------



## noemi (Nov 10, 2008)

I just had to peek my head in here to say you made such wonderful progress Daephae!

Good growin girl!


----------



## kennedi (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,
I would love to join the challenge.  I am a newbie to the LHCF (just joined this month) but I was stalking for at least a month prior to joining.  I definitely wont reach apl by the challenge end date as I am coming from shorter than ear length.  But I am joining the challenge anyway, to keep my hair healthy and with help to stay encouraged.  I am currently wearing a protective weave style (about 3 weeks now) and I plan to wear one throughout the remainder of 08-09.   I will post a few pics soon, I am working on my fotki.  Thanks!


----------



## suganhuneyicedt (Nov 10, 2008)

I would also love to join.  I'm a newbie joined last month but lurking still.  currently wearing a protective style a bun and I wear that 9mos plus out of a year, my  ends are reallly dry though.  I need help with staying encouraged and just things to do to grow the hair in general.  I will post pics soon. Oh BTW can anyone tell me where to get the measure T shirt?....Thanks


----------



## LivingDoll (Nov 10, 2008)

noemi said:


> I just had to peek my head in here to say you made such wonderful progress Daephae!
> 
> Good growin girl!


 
Thanks so much Noemi!



kennedi said:


> Hi,
> I would love to join the challenge. I am a newbie to the LHCF (just joined this month) but I was stalking for at least a month prior to joining. I definitely wont reach apl by the challenge end date as I am coming from shorter than ear length. But I am joining the challenge anyway, to keep my hair healthy and with help to stay encouraged. I am currently wearing a protective weave style (about 3 weeks now) and I plan to wear one throughout the remainder of 08-09. I will post a few pics soon, I am working on my fotki. Thanks!


 

Welcome to LHCF!


----------



## shae101s (Nov 10, 2008)

I am currently just above shoulder length (my hair is there, but I don't claim full SL till all of my hair from front to back hits my shoulders) and I would love to be able to get to APL, so I am definitely joining this challenge in addition to the one I am in...


Regimen:

Cowash my hair daily (if not daily, every other day)
Deep condition every week
Wash hair with shampoo once per week (this I am still not sure about)
Moisturize hair every day
Seal ends nightly*** (need to do this, currently don't)
Trim ends when neccessary
Find myself some really good moisturizing products so my hair is always moisturized


----------



## LadyAmani (Nov 10, 2008)

Im so excited about this challenge i really hope i can make it to sl by december 09. Im almost shoulder length now but im transitioning. I have a personal challenge of staying braids all year so i dont kno if i can put progress pics up, i hope thats ok.


----------



## MeechUK (Nov 10, 2008)

This is a really great challenge. Can I join?

My regime is;

Fortnightly cleanse
CW with QH and Ayurveda Powders
Oil rinses

Monthly clarify and Hendigo

Daily dry conditioning;
Soft n Free Curl Moisturiser with Jojoba

Weekly dry conditioning;
BB Oil Moisturiser 
Coconut Oil

Protective Styling

8wk Trims
My hair length is chin level, slowly approaching the top of my shoulders.

MeechUK


----------



## Anancy (Nov 14, 2008)

Im joining.  I was hoping for APL by the end of this year but having looked at my hair length properly i think im more shoulder length.

I had better make it by the end of 2009.

My regime:
Poo 1x week
C/W 1x week
D/C 2x week
Moisterise hair esp ends 2x a day
Scalp massages with Moe Gro (don't know if that's working yet, so i may stop).
Bun until Oct '09, after that back to other protective styles

I will post a start pic in January.


----------



## naturalpride (Nov 14, 2008)

I am in this one


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 14, 2008)

jbailey said:


> So Sorry about the pic... I'm learning Could someone tell me how to resize it? Thanks!


 there is no pic...


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 14, 2008)

kennedi said:


> Hi,
> I would love to join the challenge. I am a newbie to the LHCF (just joined this month) but I was stalking for at least a month prior to joining. I definitely wont reach apl by the challenge end date as I am coming from shorter than ear length. But I am joining the challenge anyway, to keep my hair healthy and with help to stay encouraged. I am currently wearing a protective weave style (about 3 weeks now) and I plan to wear one throughout the remainder of 08-09. I will post a few pics soon, I am working on my fotki. Thanks!


  welcome!!!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 14, 2008)

cHOCOLATEGIRL619 said:


> I would also love to join. I'm a newbie joined last month but lurking still. currently wearing a protective style a bun and I wear that 9mos plus out of a year, my ends are reallly dry though. I need help with staying encouraged and just things to do to grow the hair in general. I will post pics soon. Oh BTW can anyone tell me where to get the measure T shirt?....Thanks


 welcome to u as well..


----------



## vnaps (Nov 18, 2008)

OK...i am very serious bout this challenge....i searched for it then read THE WHOLE THREAD to this point  (in one sitting) so i can see where everyone's at.

Thanks SouthernStunner....think i'm ready for my first challenge. oh and 2 answer your question NO. post them at the start fo the challenge

my main aim is to have a relationship with my hair.....get to understand it better......do things that work for it. and have a moisture and protein balance.


Current length------in my avatar (SL)

*Regime*

deep co wash/ 1X/week
prepoo-shampoo-dc 1X/week
Clarify----when needed
*(would love to wash more but we have h2o restrictions here and i want to respect them---h2o is our future)*

Moisturize----everyday
Full baggy overnight---as often as i can 
Texlax---at least after every 3 months or more
Heavy protein(Aphogee)----before relax
Mild protein (2 min reconstructor)----when needed
Leave ins---when needed
ACV rinse---when needed 

Oils-----coconut, evoo, castor, almond, jojoba

Staples---aloe vera juice/gel, glycerine, honey, s-curl, bicarbonate of soda, acv

NO TRIMS NO TRIMS NO TRIMS!!!!!


----------



## Anew (Nov 18, 2008)

Alright I'm in, I know this is something I can achieve. I'll be updating my siggy pic probably tomorrow or Thursday, but it'll look exactly the same, just getting a touch up and hair cut

My Regimen

DC every 3 days with heat
Moisturize, seal, bun hair
Touch up every 3-4 months

I will try to use my MT everyday for at least 3 months just to see what it does. I'm really lazy when it comes to growth aids


----------



## Nappinique (Nov 18, 2008)

Your hair is so pretty. You will definitely reach APL before Dec 09'


----------



## Nappinique (Nov 18, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> *Nappinique:* Our last relaxers were 2 days apart. My last one was May 22, 2007. I thought it was too ambitious to reach APL by December 2009 since I have a long neck and upper back. And my favorite oil is JML Island Oil. I lOvE that stuff and buy up the old bottles every chance I get since the changed the formula.
> 
> Oh and welcome to the forum!




Cool! Did you BC too? Your hair looks way longer than mine. Very pretty.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm in

I'm natural now with 4 A/B hair
I have about 10 inches (around shoulder length last time i flat ironed)

I just went cone free and  wet bunning most of the time
I do twists once a week.

I co wash most days with suave
then use aubrey's HSR or burts bees as a leave in followed by olive oil to seal.

I also started following with a cold  with ACV rinse a couple times a week.  My hair seems to like it. 


I* really* want to be APL


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi everyone!! I would like to join this challenge as well.  My hair is currently SL and my going is to get it to BSL.

My current regime is:
wash and DC 2x week
cowash daily on gym days or everyother when not at the gym
hair vitamins every night
bunning
silk hair wrap everynight
hair oil and massage daily
moisturizer and bun everyday


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## wasitlength1110 (Nov 23, 2008)

*  This is my 1st challenge!!! YAY!!!

**I am i**n!!! I just did my BC, the third one in the past 4 four years but this time i mean it!! LOL!! I have about two inches hair so i doubt that I will have APL by December but I will give it my all!!! I am going to get my fotki updated with pics!!! 

My regimen will be:

Co-wash every other day
Wash once every week
Vitamins everyday
keep my hair moist
and the moe gro 2x (morning and night) everyday *


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 25, 2008)

I just signed up for the Brastrap length challenge but being realistic I wanna join in on this one too. I'm currently shoulder length stretched :[

I cowash every saturday
I DC every wed/thurs
I poo/clarify/ protein treatment either monthly or bi  monthly
Right now I plait my hair and either throw on a scarf or bandana. I'm gonna try wet bunning soon though.


----------



## Endlesslegs (Nov 25, 2008)

Im excited to say Im in for this challenge!

I bc'd in Feb and Im currently shoulder lenght, Im ridiculously happy. If I made shoulder in less than a year im willing to give my all to apl before year end 09! Im 5' 10 though oh well, Ill give it my best shot!

Regimen:

My hair is currently in tiny single plaits with my own hair. I co wash daily, oil my scalp nightly and thats pretty much it. I moisturise with shea butter and I will eb getting back on my vitamin intake!

hhg ladies! x


----------



## septemberbaby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in! 

I will post a starting pic tonight when I get home (I'm currently 1 week and 4 days post).

Regimen:
relax every 12 weeks (2009 touch-up schedule: 2/6; 5/1; 7/24; 10/16) 
wash & dc w/heat once a week
co-wash & airdry once a week
clarify as needed
rollerset and/or airdry in braids
half-wigs for protective styling
moisturize and seal daily
oil my scalp with coconut oil
drink a lot of water
take vitamins daily (b-complex, vit E, flaxseed and fish oil capsules)
no/low manipulation (no combing until wash day)
take progress pictures after touch-ups


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 25, 2008)

My Current Length is SL. I was searching for such challenge. I will be doing protective styles such as buns, Kinky twist or sew-in's in '09. I cowash every other day and DC on Fridays. I wear buns 100 percent of the time now that I'm out of my twist...


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 25, 2008)

Double post...


----------



## ckn (Nov 25, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok I was going to post this in Dec. but I see the challenges start early around here (BSL,MBL and WL by 09 have all begun). I am a little pass ear lenght so this is going to be a HUGE GOAL for me but I think I got the tools and education to do it.
> 
> My Regimen
> I will be getting braids next week so I will be doing the C&W for the entire year. CoWash daily
> ...


 


I want to join!!!! Thanks for the challenge...I really want to get my hair growing!!
My regi is a work in progress:
Wash w/shampoo 1x/week
Co-wash 1x/week
DC 2x/week
Rollersets
Moisturize & seal daily
Protien treatment every 6 wks
Last touch up10/27/07 - trying my 1st stretch...as long as I can go!
But I dont know how to upload my pic!!!  I just changed my avatar...can that be my pic?  I took it today! 

Let me know if I need to add more info!
HHG!!!


----------



## Mai Tai (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok Ladies, my regimine is still developing, but I am a firm believer in keeping it simple.  My hair is thick, but fragile. I usually get better results from just being careful and too much manipulation causes breakage so here goes...

Hair Type:  4a/4b Relaxed between SL and APL

Shampoo: 1x/week with Nexxus Therappe until I run out, then I will experiment untill I find a staple.

DC: 1x/week after shampooing with Joico K-Pac or Nexxus Humect., followed by leave-in, wrap lotion.

Styling: Air dry for 1-2 hours, then blow dry the rest on lowest heat setting, flat iron, wrap with satin at night.  No flat ironing until next shampoo.

Clarify: As needed only with Pantene Clarifying shampoo.

Protein: As needed only Aphogee 2-minute Recon. 

Relaxer: Every 8-10 weeks, hoping to reach every 12 weeks.

Protective Style: Ponytail ( I know it doesn't protect my ends, but it keeps my hair from rubbing against my clothes.)

Misc:  Use Roux Porosity Control Cond. as needed.  Moisturize and seal with Jojoba oil every other day, or as needed.  Drink lot's and lots of water, and increase exercise.

Vitamins:  Daily Multivitamin, Omega 3-6-9, and Biotin.

Wish List:  Still Developing.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm in..  

I dunno WHAT length I'm at now.. not quite shoulder but past neck. :scratchch

My reggie:

DC on dry hair with either Motions CPR, ORS Replenish or Aveda Dry Remedy, adding 1 teaspoon of castor oil
Shampoo & Condition w/ Motions Lavish Shampoo & Moisture Plus Conditioner
Leave in of choice + macadamia nut oil or EVCO
Ponytail Rollerset or Dry in braids under the dryer
Flat iron roots as necessary

During the week I wear my hair in a UPA clip with my ends moisturized with Silken Child Moisturizer or Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1, sealed with JBCO

I've been using MegaTek the past few weeks for a boost in growth. 

I also workout 4 or more days a week and drink a ton of water each day, and I drink protein shakes and take daily vitamins.


----------



## -Love Love* (Nov 26, 2008)

I would like to be added 

I'm pretty much like kels823....my hair's at that awkward length where I can't quite put a label on it.  

My regimen:

-Shampoo and DC every tuesday
-Thursday & Saturday moisturizer and when my MT comes I'll do it on these days plus Monday

As you can see I try to keep things really simple. 

Products used:
ORS deep conditioner
Creme of Nature shampoo & conditioner 
Castor oil 
Africa's Best Liquid Hair Mayo
Fantasia IC heat protectant for when I flat iron

My hair is always in a bun.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanksgiving is tomorrow. My hair will be in a bun. Its funny cause my family seem like they are upset cause im not wearing my hair down. I told them im on a mission. So a bun is all they going to see. Then they was like, you have that long, thick, healthy hair and not wear it. I tried to keep from smiling. But those compliment is the reason my bun will continue. 

Im thinking about DC twice a week now. Along with co washing once a week as well. 

So thats whats going on with me right now. Can't wait till me Hairveda stuff get here. The moisturizing protein conditioner sounds heavenly.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 26, 2008)

When is the first reveal. Let me know so I can be ready. Somebody help a sista out.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 26, 2008)

My reggie is:

Wash- CON (Old version-green top) every two weeks or when hair needed, however no earlier then 2 weeks

Co wash- Once/twice a week: Palmers Olive Oil Conditioner, V05 Strawberries & Cream Moisture Milk Conditioner, Shescentit Advocado Conditioner, Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner- I use any one of these depending on how my hair feeling.

Deep Conditioning- Once/Twice a week: ORS Replenish Pak with Shescentit Olive & Orange Conditioner, Shescentit Bannana Brulle. Use with heat, the soft bonnet conditioner cap.

Hair moisturizer-ORS Olive Oil creme, Palmers Hair Milk, Paul Mitchel Original Conditioner.
I moisturize my ends everyday sometimes twice a day. 

Hair Oil- Vatika Frosting

Vits- Flaxseed Oil, GNC Hair, Skin, Nail pills. Garlic Pills. GNC Ultra Mega Women Vitamin. 

I relax every 8 weeks.

I bun 5 of 7 days. I don't use direct heat 4 weeks after a fresh relaxer. I go to my hairdresser when im 5-8 weeks post, for her to flat iron-Which is once a week until its time to relax. So 3 times in two months i use heat(flatiron).

My starting pic is below.


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Nov 26, 2008)

YEAH!! this is a hot thread please count me in! My hair is about an inch longer than my avatar pic. I will be rocking rollersets, braid outs, twist outs and over course flexi rods ( im actually under the dryer right now setting my flexis ). I use aveda,pantene,aloe vera,eq butter,olive oil, ors, and optimun products. We can do this ladies!!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm so in too. Arm Pit Length has been my cerebreal goal. I will post pics later when I am not being so lazy. But, my hair is like a little beneath chin in the front, sides possible collar bone or neck, and back is inch or 2 beneath neck. I don't have any pictures to completely depict this yet. 

My regimen will consist of deep conditioning and weekly low heat tension blow outs.


----------



## kalmit (Nov 26, 2008)

I am definitely in. My hair needs to get longer and thicker for '09. I am gonna research some new products. I m currently using Redken all soft. This was good before but now that it's pretty much winter I need something even more moisturizing.

1. I will be moisturizing with Dove moisture mist and sealing with Keracare creme moisturizer.
2.Deep condition once a week 
3. Air dry roller set and limit the use of flat iron to once  month
4. I am currently taking centrum but I want to add a hair supplement
I will post a pic along with a more solid regime once I figure out the products I am gonna go shopping this weekend.


----------



## chestnutblonde (Nov 26, 2008)

What the heck...I may as well join this challenge being that I joined the BSL by Dec 09 challenge as well (I'm thinking positively)

My Regimen is simple:

*Wash once a week with either KeraCare Detangling Shampoo or Aveda Damage Remedy
*Deep condition with either KeraCare Humecto or Aveda Damage Remedy
*Rollerset after wash


----------



## skatergurljubulee (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm in! 
I'm at shoulder length. My regi is washing every 2-5 days (depending on how much snow's on the ground), deep conditioning EVERY wash, no heat 'cept for special occasions and length checks. Protective styles. I'll try to get my starting pic posted somewhere...lol


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 26, 2008)

skatergurljubulee said:


> I'm in!
> I'm at shoulder length. My regi is washing every 2-5 days (depending on how much snow's on the ground), deep conditioning EVERY wash, no heat 'cept for special occasions and length checks. Protective styles. I'll try to get my starting pic posted somewhere...lol


 
There will be an official thread started in late December or early January.  I believe she said Jan 3rd somewhere in this thread. You will post your starting pic in there.


----------



## stephshe (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd like to join too, I'm currently neck length in back when straight. 
My regime:
co-wash and deep condition once a week
mega tek nightly
biotin
vitamins


----------



## Kermly (Nov 27, 2008)

Please count me in too!!! I hope I can make it to APL, heck full SL would even do.

Regimen:
Wash and deep condition with protein 2x week
Co-wash daily/ every other day
Moisturize with S-Curl
Currently using Megatek on Scalp.

Wish me Luck!!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Nov 27, 2008)

I have already signed up to this challenge. I can't post my starting pic until maybe the second week of Jan when I take out my sew-in.

Good Luck ladies. I have about 3inches now, so this may be a little ambitious for me, but I am thinking positively


----------



## ReeseNicole (Nov 27, 2008)

count me in, Im very excited and i cant wait, APL is soo attainable (i believe) in a year for me, but it's going to take alot of hard work on length retention for me to do it! im ready!


----------



## ReeseNicole (Nov 27, 2008)

okay, so i'll post where im at now and my starting pics in Jan. 

My regime has changed alot in the past year, i really dont know what my length "technically" is because i have major layers. I really want to grow them out. My goal is full APL length by the end of this challenge

My regime:
1)Wash every 2 or 3 days, depending on the amount of products i add, followed immediately by a moisterizing Deep Conditioner with a hooded dryer for heat penetration

2)Instant Conditioner leave in (usually moisterizing)

3)water-based moisterizer (s-curl...my hair needs alot of moisture because of my color damage) I moisterized 2x's a day, in the morning and at night

4)seal ends with oil (either coconut or EVOO)

I clarify once a month, and use a protein treatment every 6 to 8 weeks, sometimes i switch my shampoos/deep conditioners with protein based products, but that really just depends on what my hair feels like

at night i apply MT to my scalp only, when i finish that bottle im moving on to OCT because i've heard it lengthens faster, I baggie my ends at night and during the day when i twist my hair up with a pretty clip to cover the bag. Im doing all proctective styles for this challenge (buns, phony ponys, puffs, twists, or just pulled back and clipped). Length retention is my weakness.

Im really excited for this challenge, and i am loving all the support from everyone. Lets reach APL together ladies!

Oh yeah, and im going to need the encouragement, cos i love to flat iron my hair which totally wrecks havoc later, thinking about giving it to a friend to keep til the quarter is up for length checks

sorry if this post was terribly longerplexed


----------



## Dommo (Nov 27, 2008)

Im in... My current length is in my avatar. My hair thrives from keeping it simple. I've had long hair, bobs, and even went natural for a short time. My goal is APL by next Dec.

Regimen:

Wash and deep condition 1 - 2x per week
moisturize my ends daily
every other night scalp massages with neem oil
sleep with 100% silk scarf


----------



## Fabulous1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Definitely in now. Cant post pic until Feb09 but I am NL now. I have cornrows at the moment and want to continue with the CG method and sew-ins throughtout the year. Still tweaking my regimen for my braids right now.


----------



## calmsensual1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Im in!

My regimen:
-Megatek every other day.
-daily co-wash. 
-moisturize with strawberries and cream by vo5
-seal with coconut oil mostly. every once in awhile i'll use castor or evoo.
-dry deep condition with AO honeysuckle rose or pantene R&N mask.
-clarify with suave every week and a half or so.
-hot oil treatments every time i clarify.
-direct heat once a month

Yeah I know it seems like im there already, but my hair is so thin and see-through. Im hoping it will take about a year to gain the thickness that I want.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok, I guess I'll join. I have to update my Fotki in Jan anyways so I'll post my starting pic and current regimen at that time. I had another trim since my Oct updates but not a lot was trimmed. This thread is really long  That means the results thread at the end will be amazing.


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm in the BSL but this is more realistic I'm in!!!!!


----------



## Blkrose (Nov 27, 2008)

I want to join too and created a Piki Strip especially for this challenge and put it it in my signature

Currently: Barely SL
Hair Type: Relaxed 4a-4b (guessing)
Current Regimen: 
Co-Wash 2-3x per week: VO5/Strinillah
DC once a week Unless Using Megatek/Ovation
Shampoo and Clarify Once a month
No Trims just S&D
Air Dry
Daily Moisturize Hair and Specifically Ends with NTM/Whipped Cream etc
Seal With Cocasta Shikakai Oil/ Jojoba Oil/Coconut Oil/Grapeseed Oil (Basically have alot of oils in stash to use)/Rosewater/Glycerin/Honeyquat/Hot Six Oil etc
Use Periodically Bee Mine Serum/Megatek/Ovation/Surge
Relax every 3 months with Mizani ButterBlends (last Relaxer Beg. Nov)
No Direct Heat
Protective Styles: Sew-In/Wigs/Braids (Maybe)
Vitamins: Biotin/Lots of Water

Hope to be consistent.......erplexed


----------



## delray712000 (Nov 27, 2008)

Im in.   Took the pic in my sig. last week.  please excuse the white-out on my back to mark my growth. I have been hiding my hair in these platts until December for about 2 or 3 months


----------



## sky035 (Nov 27, 2008)

I would like to join. 

REGIMEN

I texturize 2-3 times a year. My last stretch was 16 weeks (June-October). My starting pic was taken last week.

- Co Wash 2-3 times a week: Joico Silk Result, Joico Moisture Recovery, PM 
- Leave In: Paul Mitchell The Conditioner
- Moisture: Curl Activator (World of Curls)
- Styler: Fantasia IC Gel, Aveda Brilliant, Aveda Universal Styling Gel
- Wear a satin can to bed - spritz my hair on days when I do not co-wash

- Shampoo 2x per month (Nexxus, Abba, Nature's Gate)
- DC: 1-2x per week (Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture, Aveda DR, Joico MR Treatment


----------



## Mystic (Nov 27, 2008)

I am interested in joining this challenge.  My current length is in my siggy ~ I do not have a regimen yet.


----------



## ChoZyn (Nov 28, 2008)

Count me in...I'm a little pass shoulder length now and just got a trim....APL in 09 here I come....


----------



## simplyme1985 (Nov 28, 2008)

OMG I want to be able to bun so bad its not even funny...but alas my hair is still not able to bun even with a fake bun. My aunt is visiting so I asked her to rollerset my hair for me, i feel like she ripped my hair out, there was soooo much hair in the comb! and she said I had PEAS..YALL CAN IMAGINE MY FACE. never again. my roots were feeling nice,

i did a honey and cond--prepoo
washed with cream of nature,
did a deep con with keracare humecto
leave in with NTM and sealed with EVOO

there was no reason she had to tear my hair out...

i wonder how far she set me back

also i have been having a lot of breakage...what do you guys think?

and when do we post starting pics?


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 1, 2008)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## ajiamarie (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm in ladies.  I'll post a first pic soon.

Currently: Just shy of SL
Hair Type: Relaxed 4a-4b 
Current Regimen:
Co-wash 2x per week
DC once a week
Pre-poo: EVOO and Black Castor Oil
Moisturizing with JS Nourish and Shine
Vitamins: Daily Multi-vitamin, Vitamin Shoppe's Hair Skin and Nails, Nature Made Odorless Garlic Supplements


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm in too.  APL by Dec 09 is 3 months ahead of my plan so this challenge will be a great motivator to keep me disciplined.  My end of Dec reveal for the MegaTek/OCT Challenge will be my starting pic for this challenge.


----------



## Mo96 (Dec 1, 2008)

I would love to join too! I'm still new to this, so I haven't gotten the chance to get a solid regimen together.

I would say that my hair is almost SL???
I'm assuming that my hair type is 4a/b...
So far the regimen that I may go for will be to Co-wash once a week with V05 Con.  Shampoo once a week with Aubrey Organics or CON (green)
DC once a week with ORS Replenishing Pak
Hmmmm..I think that's it for now!  This will be fun!

Edited to add - My starting pic is in my siggy labeled Dec 1, 2008.


----------



## kinkylyfe (Dec 2, 2008)

*SIGN ME UP!!!!*I REALLY need this challenge b/c my hair is not growing the way it should be. Basically, I need professional help b/c my hair has always grown when I regularly went to a beautician.

Regimine:
ON :cornrows/braids w/ extentions 1-2months. 
spritz scalp w/ aloe juice, H20
spritz hair/braids w/ vegt glycerin, leave in conc & oil (undetermined type)
deep conc hair weekly &co wash 2x/week.

OFF: 2 weeks professional press & curl, then back to braids.

Hair type:natural 4a/b
Length: almost SL

Goal by Dec 09: Full APL stregthed

*I believe this challenge will motivate me to care for my hair on a regular basis. I will post a pic soemtime in Jan 2009 b/c my hair broke off sicne the last pic I took*.


----------



## FluffyRed (Dec 2, 2008)

I want in.

APL is my goal!

Regimen

_2x per week_
cowash/dc with Redken real control for 30 mins
dc with Giovanni 50:50 for 30 mins
Airdry using the scarf method/Rollerset/Rod set


----------



## chrstndiva (Dec 2, 2008)

Count me in.  I will post my pic later.

Starting point: SL (most of hair).  Had a major setback caused by a bad salon experience (went from APL to SL).

REGIMEN (just started this regimen):

Shampoo 2x month: Kenra Clarifying Shampoo
Co-wash 2x week: Hair One Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner
DC 2x week: Humectress, Keracare Humecto, NTM 
Leave-in : Giovanni Direct
Daily Moisturizing: Qhemet Amla & Olive, Burdock Root (seal with whatever oil is on hand)
Protein Treatment: Keraphix 1x month
Relaxer: Phytospecific Index II, every 8 weeks (trying to stretch longer)
Growth Aid: MT 2x week overnight (apply MT/Castor oil mix the night before a wash)


----------



## chnkybrwneyes (Dec 4, 2008)

I am in! 
I need to start a challenge to give me some motivation. My current hair length is past my ears but not yet shoulder length i am hoping to reach BSL by 09. I dont have a regime just yet but i've reading a lot of the posts on LHCF so I'll be putting one together and posting it along with more progress pics.


----------



## princessdi (Dec 4, 2008)

Count me in.  My regimen is as follows:

*WEEKLY REGIMEN:*

Daily co-washes with hydrating conditioner

Pre-treatment:

Queen Helen’s Cholesterol Treatment – 15 minutes w/heat 


Shampoo:

Tuesday & Saturday – Kenra Deep Moisturizing Shampoo 

Deep Condition:

Kera Care or Mizani moisturefuse Conditioner – 45 minutes

Dry hair and apply GVP “The Conditioner” Leave-in and seal wet hair with jojoba oil

Moisturizing Leave-in:

Care Free Curl – Cream Activator 

Try to remember scalp massages daily

Monthly – Shea butter hot oil treatment
Once a month – Nexxus Emergency treatment


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 4, 2008)

Realistically speaking does your hair have to be a certain length in Jan to actually achieve this?

For instance I see many shoulder length ladies in here whereas I am barely or just hitting neck length (and in my mind I'm like "ooooo yeeeeah baby Dec 09 I WILL be APL!!")

but should I be packing my bags and heading to a shoulder length by 09 challenge


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm in also. This is the ONLY challenge I will join for 2009.

My current regimen consists of: 

*Texturzer* 
3-4 times a year, first scheduled for March/April '09

*Ayurvedic Care*
Henna Treatment every 2 weeks
Henna Gloss alternating week of Henna Treatment

*Daily*
CO Wash w/Aussie's Moist Conditioner
Apply MegaTek Mix to scalp
Apply Giovanni's Smooth as Silk to Length
Seal w/Coconut Oil Or other oil in rotation
Protective Styles

Use of shampoo kept to an absolute minimum, will use shikaki/aritha/bentonite clay for cleansing. ACV Rinses for clarifying.

Will get a photo up of my starting point shortly. I'm not quite SL, I hate using heat in my hair so I'll have to see how it I can get it straight without it.

~LaNecia


----------



## Isis77 (Dec 4, 2008)

Count me in too!!!!

I am currently NL, but just shy of hitting SL (I don't want to claim it until I am Full SL though)

I have a feeling I will hit Full SL by mid 2009 so APL by Dec '09 seems do-able! 

Here is my starting pic (as I will not be straightening again for a very, VERY long while!)








My Reggi is pretty simple:

1) Co-Wash once per week
2) Shampoo/Condition/Detangle/DC overnight once per week
3) Moisturize with Shea  Butter
4) Seal with either Castor Oil or Jojoba Oil
5) Tie in a low-pony with a pantyhose top and slap my phoney bun on!
*I'm also in the Bunning Challenge until Oct. 2009 so this will fit perfectly!
6) I am hoping to begin Henna-ing soon! Stay tuned!!! 

I'm also transitioning so anything that I can do to keep myself from BC-ing too soon helps!

Happy Hair Growing Ladies!!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Dec 4, 2008)

LaNecia, I've seen you on a ton of posts on the forum and you seem like quite the hair growth guru...I noticed you are using henna for your regime.  

I just did my first cassia/henna/shikakai treatment last night and it went very well.  Do you know if you can do henna bi-weekly while using OCT and MT or is that too much protein?  

Any responses would be great!!


----------



## Kurly K (Dec 4, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> Realistically speaking does your hair have to be a certain length in Jan to actually achieve this?
> 
> For instance I see many shoulder length ladies in here whereas I am barely or just hitting neck length (and in my mind I'm like "ooooo yeeeeah baby Dec 09 I WILL be APL!!")
> 
> but should I be packing my bags and heading to a shoulder length by 09 challenge


i feel this way as well.... i guess we can tsrive for it together


----------



## sweetsuccess (Dec 4, 2008)

*IM IN!!!!!!!! i would love to be FULL apl by the end of the year. the back of my hair tends to grow much quicker than my front. i need to figure out how to make it equal.. without using scissors. 2009 is going to be my best hair growing year yet  i dont have a regi down yet.. but i know im definitly going to keep it simple while having sew-ins every now n then.*
*happy hair growing ladiessssssss!! *


----------



## Platinum (Dec 4, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> Realistically speaking does your hair have to be a certain length in Jan to actually achieve this?
> 
> For instance I see many shoulder length ladies in here whereas I am barely or just hitting neck length (and in my mind I'm like "ooooo yeeeeah baby Dec 09 I WILL be APL!!")
> 
> but should I be packing my bags and heading to a shoulder length by 09 challenge


 

Girl, come on and stay in this challenge. I'm not shoulder length yet either. I can say this, don't sell yourself short, just do your best. Who knows, you may reach your goal! You'll never know unless you try.


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 4, 2008)

scampbell said:


> LaNecia, I've seen you on a ton of posts on the forum and you seem like quite the hair growth guru...I noticed you are using henna for your regime.
> 
> I just did my first cassia/henna/shikakai treatment last night and it went very well.  Do you know if you can do henna bi-weekly while using OCT and MT or is that too much protein?
> 
> Any responses would be great!!





Me a Guru? Nah, now I just use what I KNOW works FOR ME! After having tried and tons and tons of products over the years of being on LHCF, I've found my favorites.

The frequency of henna use, or any other treatment that is on the heavier protein side is really going to depend on your hairs ability to tolerate the protein load. My hair does SUPER well with heavy protein so I use a LOT of water/Conditioner washes to combat the dryness. I have no breakage, NO shedding. Actually for the first time in over a year, I'm very happy with my  hair.

The regimen you suggested above is about what I'm doing on my own hair (MT, no OCT) but I CO wash (or at least Rinse with water) DAILY.  I also use Honeyquat, Sodium PCA in my mixes to draw moisture from the air to my hair.

If you're new to henna, I'd recommend erring on the side of caution and following the less is more theory unless you know your protein tolerance. How often are you using the OCT/MT? If it's daily, scale the henna back to once every 3 weeks to once a month. See how your hair responds to it before you jump in with both feet. Don't to forget to make sure you maintain a good moisture balance for your hair. The MT by itself over time can be a bit drying, couple that with the Henna (when used frequently)....can be  news (very drying).

For the record, my henna mix consists of a water base (My Herb Combo)which is a "Hair Tea" made of alfalfa, nettles, horsetail, rosemary, catnip, hisbiscus, & burdock root herbs. The henna mix: Henna, Amla, Brahmi, Bhringraj, Shikakai and Neem Powders.

Because of the properties of the ingredients in the Hair Tea, I also use this with my Mega-Tek, in a color applicator bottle to dilute the conistency. Added to that are Silk Aminos and Honeyquat. 

Right now, my hair is loving it. 

HTH,

~LaNecia~


----------



## sonia1965 (Dec 4, 2008)

Can I please join this challenge?? 

I'm still tweaking my regime, and I currently do this

Co-wash every other day
Clarify every other week
deep condition with heat once a week, without heat twice a week
use Moe-gro oil every other day
moisturise with Shea butter concoction every night
Shampoo once a week

Will use Megatek and Ovation to get to where I want to be! I'm wigging it at the moment and will take my cornrows out this weekend, will post starting photo then. 

Good luck ladies and happy hair growing


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey LaNecia,

Thanks for your help.  I have been alternating between OCT and MT daily.  I cowash with a moisturizing conditioner everyday and my hair seems to love that.  

Just trying to deal with my breakage...I think it has something to do with the relaxer that I use.  For the past year salons have been relaxing my hair with Affirm, and thats when I have noticed the breakage.  It also seems to burn my scalp more and I always end up underprocessed.  I think I might start texlaxing though.  I like the way my hair looks underprocessed, but I guess the problem is they keep relaxing over the underprocessed hair and thats probably causing some of the breakage...anyway, long rant...

just trying to say thank you. hahahaha!! HHG


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey all...I soooo want to be in.  

You see the pic below and where I'm starting.....shame....

I've been an active forum member for about a month now, so here's where I'm at for my regimen so far:

Pre-poo: EVOO
Poo: CON (about to try Elasta QP Creme for some more moisture)
Co-Wash: up in the air (had a bad experience with VO5 last night)
DC: Aubrey Organics HSR; ORS Replenishing Pack
Protein: Aphogee 2 Min
Leave-In: Profectiv purple bottom (still searching for a good leave-in)
Daily moisture: Hawaiaan Silky 14-n-1 lick
Seal: Olive oil (soon to be coconut oil)
GA: Just got my BT today 

Poo once a week
DC twice a week (on non-poo day, I'll DC on dry hair)
I will try my best to airdry each time (I'm a recovering blow dry addict)
I'll apply BT every other day or so
And as far as styling, I've been bunning, wearing 1/2 wigs and I plan to get a sew in for 2 month starting in late Dec or early Jan.

That's it Divas!!! Lata!


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention that if I have any hair twins (or former hair twins) out there....pls feel free to pass on any tips or recommendations...I love to hear other ppls experiences who may have started off with their hair condition similar to mine, and now have better hair health. (doesn't matter the length, I really care about health more) Poor Tiffers needs a break from my eternal questions... j/k

Thanks all


----------



## shibababy (Dec 5, 2008)

I would like to join this challenge. I am currently SL. I don't have a set regimen yet. My hair has finally regrown after a long 2 yrs. I thought it would never grow back. My hair has been about an inch longer, but not much longer than that ever. It would be great so see if I can get it to grow longer.

Old regimen pre LHCF:
Co-wash 2x/wk detangle
shampoo 1 or 2x/wk detangle
leave hair damp, gel it back into a ponytail
put on phony pony
No combing through to ends of hair
This reg worked for growth but not health or strength

New regimen because I'm going to try to take care of my hair now:
I want to keep my hair straightened instead of wash and go.

I have been cowashing at least once a week. I will prob shampoo every other week. I LOVE Motions Moisture Plus conditioner, but still want to experiment

Deep conditioning under hooded dryer 1x /week (I've only done this for 3 weeks now)

MOISTURIZE! I'm still trying new things daily, but coconut and sweet almond oil are staples for sealing.

I'm wearing my hair under a half wig or rollerset/flat iron/wrap.
My last relaxer was 11/22 and I'm going to aim for an 8-10week stretch.

Use silk scarf every night

My starting pic


----------



## vnaps (Dec 5, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> Realistically speaking does your hair have to be a certain length in Jan to actually achieve this?
> 
> For instance I see many shoulder length ladies in here whereas I am barely or just hitting neck length (and in my mind I'm like "ooooo yeeeeah baby Dec 09 I WILL be APL!!")
> 
> but should I be packing my bags and heading to a shoulder length by 09 challenge


i dont think the start length should worry you at all. you never know what you can achieve.

i say stay with the challenge and be prepared to be amazed. A little hair TLC can go a long way!!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 5, 2008)

Can you all help me please.  Every so often I get desires to cut my hair.  Help me to stay focused.  I am on this challenge as well/


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 5, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> Can you all help me please. Every so often I get desires to cut my hair. Help me to stay focused. I am on this challenge as well/


 


*STEP* *AWAY* *FROM* *THE* *SCISSORS*, unless you're doing a needed s&d, you'll be much closer to your goal without regrets of being scissor happyI to have been guilty of this in the past, now I only trim when necessary.


----------



## vnaps (Dec 5, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> Can you all help me please. Every so often I get desires to cut my hair. Help me to stay focused. I am on this challenge as well/


 
i have the urge to do so as well......its been 2 months since my major trim and i just want to get rid of my damaged ends. 

i think you should wait and see how your hair responds to your regime and maybe just dust it.

trust me it can be painfull after cutting it especially if u want some length.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 5, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> Can you all help me please.  Every so often I get desires to cut my hair.  Help me to stay focused.  I am on this challenge as well/



Why do you get the urge to cut?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 5, 2008)

Smiley79 said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that if I have any hair twins (or former hair twins) out there....pls feel free to pass on any tips or recommendations...I love to hear other ppls experiences who may have started off with their hair condition similar to mine, and now have better hair health. (doesn't matter the length, I really care about health more) Poor Tiffers needs a break from my eternal questions... j/k
> 
> Thanks all


 
Hey there Smiley! My hair was severely damaged and uneven when I first started. (Still uneven now because I won't cut it.) You're in a better starting point that I was. Have you thought about trying Indian powders and oils? I love them! Also, I like to use Tresemme Moisturizing condtioner. I recently starting relaxing my hair with Just For Me relaxers. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Honey-Dip (Dec 5, 2008)

Count me in. I am still trying to figure out a regi that works. I am currently neck length. 

Here is my current pic that was taken on 11/26/08:


----------



## Honey-Dip (Dec 5, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> Realistically speaking does your hair have to be a certain length in Jan to actually achieve this?
> 
> For instance I see many shoulder length ladies in here whereas I am barely or just hitting neck length (and in my mind I'm like "ooooo yeeeeah baby Dec 09 I WILL be APL!!")
> 
> but should I be packing my bags and heading to a shoulder length by 09 challenge


 

I was thinking that too!!


----------



## buddhas_mom (Dec 5, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> Realistically speaking does your hair have to be a certain length in Jan to actually achieve this?
> 
> For instance I see many shoulder length ladies in here whereas I am barely or just hitting neck length (and in my mind I'm like "ooooo yeeeeah baby Dec 09 I WILL be APL!!")
> 
> but should I be packing my bags and heading to a shoulder length by 09 challenge


 
I'm thinking the same thing. I'm not even neck length. Apl might be a big stretch for me.  I'll try anyway and see what happens.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Why do you get the urge to cut?


I dunno, I guess  that I like shorter hair. But I am willing to hang in there.  It is in the in between length and it is starting to urk me.  I donno.   So I french braided it and tucked it away.  Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 5, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> I dunno, I guess  that I like shorter hair. But I am willing to hang in there.  It is in the in between length and it is starting to urk me.  I donno.   So I french braided it and tucked it away.  Out of sight out of mind.



 If you prefer shorter hair, why are you growing it out?  

Yeah, hiding it away when you get to one of those inbetween lengths is always best - cutting it just insures you're going to have to repeat the inbetweeness again. 

Also, if you wear wigs, getting a wig in your favorite 'short' style might help ease the cutting urge.


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Dec 5, 2008)

Im in, And this I couldn't have stumbled upon tis thread at a better time. Im seriously going to stick to a challenge for once since I always do something that keeps me off track. Well ill be posting my starting picture in Jan I guess after im done taking out my braids which im currently doing in. My wrists are burning!  =S.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> If you prefer shorter hair, why are you growing it out?
> 
> Yeah, hiding it away when you get to one of those inbetween lengths is always best - cutting it just insures you're going to have to repeat the inbetweeness again.
> 
> Also, if you wear wigs, getting a wig in your favorite 'short' style might help ease the cutting urge.


I dunno what I want sometimes! LOL!  But I will give it a shot.  Yes, cutting it will repeat the in between over and over, so I will leave it alone.  I think I will get a wig in my favorite style to combat this issue.
Graci JK!


----------



## LivingDoll (Dec 5, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> I dunno what I want sometimes! LOL! But I will give it a shot. Yes, cutting it will repeat the in between over and over, so I will leave it alone. I think I will get a wig in my favorite style to combat this issue.
> Graci JK!


 

I wore my hair short for years. I too get those urges (usually when I see someone with a bangin' short do). For those times I have a short wig that I wear. It gets me through, it really does.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 5, 2008)

I would like to join.  My starting pic is in my siggy below.

My reggie is:    It is a LOT to read.  Cut and pasted from my Fotki.  Sorry.

I am currently in a "BUN FOR A YEAR" challenge too.

Wash once a week:

DC with protein on dry hair for 30 min under my dryer. Rinse out and put on the WEN of choice. Massage it into the hair and scalp real good. Do not rinse. Then put on a plastic cap and go back under my dryer for 20 min. 

****I alternate between my hair steamer and dryer every other week when I have a fresh perm until my new growth kicks in. If I use my steamer, I do not put a plastic cap on, I just pin my hair up and steam for 20 mins.

Then I rinse and proceed to rollerset then bun.

Every two weeks or once a month I clarify with Aubrey's Clarifying Poo followed by WEN.

ETA: Since I discovered my KISS reggie, I noticed that I had to change up a little bit to maintain my new growth. Especially when it gets out of hand. What I do is...

ONCE A WEEK (FRIDAY or SUNDAY) 

I DC with Aphogee 2 min for 20 min under my dryer. Rinse and apply WEN to my hair while hair is still soaking wet. Really concentrating on my new growth. Then proceed to using my hair steamer for 20 min as well with hair uncovered. Then I rinse and put in my WEN Styling Creme and proceed to comb out and rollerset. My new growth is really easy to comb thru when I do it this way. 

After my rollerset, I moisturize it really good. Concentrating on the nape of my neck with the Hawaiian Silky Spray to get it kinda wet. Gather together and seal with some oil (Vatika Frosting) and twist up into a bun, secure with a hair pin and put a scarf on to flatting my new growth. In the morning I just take the pin out and being that my hair is already in the position I want for my bun, I just put it in a pony and bun it.

======================================

I relax every 8 or 10 weeks.

I trim every other touch up. At least until I get all of the damaged ends off. Then it will probably be every 3rd or 4th touch up.


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 5, 2008)

I am in!  I'm still trying to work out a good regimen though... :-\


----------



## xX-AfroDoll-Xx (Dec 6, 2008)

im in my first challenge  il post pics later x


----------



## VettaVetta (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm in..right now neck length

shampoo once per week/con or pantene
dc once per week/keracare humecto/ 30 min
condition/aphogee 2 min
leave in/lacio lacio, aphogee keratin green tea, and biosilk
hawaiian silky my moisturizer
relaxer every 8 weeks 
mostly roll my hair bonnett dryer 45 min to an hour

roll hair at night at least every other day

starting pic


----------



## jazzzmoods (Dec 6, 2008)

I would like to Join this challenge!  VERY agressive goal, but heck, why not!!!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 6, 2008)

My starting pic:


----------



## missdemi (Dec 6, 2008)

I am definitely in! I slacked off and tried sew ins, but I think they damaged more than they helped. We shall see when I take this last one out in January. I will post my starting picture then...


----------



## Nya33 (Dec 6, 2008)

jazzzmoods said:


> I would like to Join this challenge! VERY agressive goal, but heck, why not!!!!!!


 
Hey we are here to support and like you say why not! I'm neck length, when i make this goal i will pass out!!! 

It is a long way for me to apl but i'm looking forward to the journey!


----------



## Jassy28 (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm In! Currently Collarbone length

*Reggie:*
Relax every 12 wks
No direct heat, except for salon visits every 4wks
Prepoo with ojon restorative 
Shampoo once a wk w/ Ojon hydrating shampoo
Deep condition with heat once per wk with profoundbeauty anti-oxidant mask
Steam treatment once per month
Ojon hydrating leave-in
Elasta QP Mango Butter

I plan on using up alot of the products that I am using know and go sulfate free. I also ordered some Hairveda products and will start using them when they get hear.

I will have starting pics in my fotki


----------



## vnaps (Dec 6, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> I dunno, I guess that I like shorter hair. But I am willing to hang in there. It is in the in between length and it is starting to urk me. I donno. So I french braided it and tucked it away. Out of sight out of mind.


 


JustKiya said:


> If you prefer shorter hair, why are you growing it out?
> 
> Yeah, hiding it away when you get to one of those inbetween lengths is always best - cutting it just insures you're going to have to repeat the inbetweeness again.
> 
> Also, if you wear wigs, getting a wig in your favorite 'short' style might help ease the cutting urge.


 
I agree with the highlighted.....if long hair is not your thing then dont grow it.....you will have really healthy, great looking hair. 

hair past shoulder length seems ikky to me as well coz i dont like the feel of hair on my skin (especially wet hair).....but will still go for it and see how i feel later.

Happy hair growing


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 7, 2008)

Ladies, I have added all of you and I must say I have a cramp in my hand from typing. LOL I am in no way discouraging anyone, I should have checked it before now.  I will be on my job I promise.  When the official thread starts I will ask the mods to lock this one so no one gets confused.

Talk to you all later.
HHG to all my sista girlfriends


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 7, 2008)

Aww heck I'll join too!  I'm in kinky twists right now so I'll update with my pics and reggie late December. I probably won't make it until December 31, 2009 at 11:59 PM but I'll make it nonetheless.  5 inches to go...


----------



## truthbetold (Dec 7, 2008)

Sign me up! I'm not full nl yet and my hair grows SLOW. My regi will be:

-Wash with Elasta QP for relaxed hair & DC w ORS rep pak 2x per week
-Moisturize with mango butter. Seal with olive oil/coconut oil mix
-Use Mega Tek (if it ever gets here)
-Stretch relaxers 10-12 weeks

Shout out to Southern Stunner...I'm a New Orleans transplant. Attended XU and UNO grad.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 7, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> Aww heck I'll join too!  I'm in kinky twists right now so I'll update with my pics and reggie late December. I probably won't make it until December 31, 2009 at 11:59 PM but I'll make it nonetheless.  5 inches to go...


 

Girl I been added you to the list


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 7, 2008)

truthbetold said:


> Sign me up! I'm not full nl yet and my hair grows SLOW. My regi will be:
> 
> -Wash with Elasta QP for relaxed hair & DC w ORS rep pak 2x per week
> -Moisturize with mango butter. Seal with olive oil/coconut oil mix
> ...


 

That mighty 9th ward baby!!!!  I went to UNO but got married and graduated from Troy University in Alabama.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Dec 7, 2008)

truthbetold said:


> Sign me up! I'm not full nl yet and my hair grows SLOW. My regi will be:
> 
> -Wash with Elasta QP for relaxed hair & DC w ORS rep pak 2x per week
> -Moisturize with mango butter. Seal with olive oil/coconut oil mix
> ...


 
I went to XU too! I miss my New Orleans. I left right after the hurricane.


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 7, 2008)

truthbetold said:


> Sign me up! I'm not full nl yet and my hair grows SLOW. My regi will be:
> 
> -Wash with Elasta QP for relaxed hair & DC w ORS rep pak 2x per week
> -Moisturize with mango butter. Seal with olive oil/coconut oil mix
> ...



Are you going to the meetup?!


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 7, 2008)

I know I already responded that I was in but I didn't post my regimen.  I'm doing a low manipulation regimen, I will DC every two weeks with Miss Key 10 en 1 or the ORS Replenshing Pak and Biolage Hydrating Balm, my hair will either be in twist, twist out, braid out, flat twisted under a wig, flexirod set, and phony ponies and an occasional flat iron about once ever couple of months. And I will used Hawaiian Silky every three days and use my jojoba oil and lavendar mix twice a week. I'm currently shoulder length right now!!!


----------



## truthbetold (Dec 8, 2008)

TCatt86 said:


> Are you going to the meetup?!


 
Please forgive me. I'm a newbie and my computer is acting funny so I can't open the link in your siggy...I need you to tell me what the meet up is...


----------



## truthbetold (Dec 8, 2008)

buddhas_mom said:


> I went to XU too! I miss my New Orleans. I left right after the hurricane.


 
Girl the only time miss N.O. is when I'm watching the Saints, the Hornets, around Super Sunday oh and Carnival. I guess that's all the time, huh?


----------



## swalker31 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm in! Currently I'm wearing a wig my hair is probably right at the earlobe.  I'll post a picture soon.  
My regimen: Overnight prepoo once a week with Olive, Avocado oils and Aloe Juice with Lekairs Cholesterol
Shampoo and DC with Nexus shampoo Therapee and Humectus (almond, jojoba, raw honey and castors oils added to the conditioner)
Additional conditioning treatment is profectiv root rebound treatment
Finish off with leave in and virgin coconut oil.  

Also Co-wash once a weeks as well.  I may up the reps because of the winter weather


----------



## Theo (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm in! I'm natural and my hair is currently in braids. I *think* I'm hovering around SL right now, but I'm really not sure. I suffered a setback right before I put the braids. 

I'm not sure what my regi is going to be. I'm tired of braids, and I think they maybe thinning out my hair. I may start experimenting with sew-ins or pressing. 

I'll post starting pics in Jan


----------



## luxe.li. (Dec 8, 2008)

Okay I'm In.

APL Dec 09'.

This will be my first challenge.

Right now I'm 1" below Ear Length in the back, on the top I'm Chin Length probably. And this is straight, I'm transitioning also, so my hair is even shorter wet because of shrinkage.

So post regimen and pictures. Okay I'll post a picture of my hair at its current stage.

This should be fun, right?


----------



## luxe.li. (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually the top of my hair isn't Chin Length, it's Cheek Length, if that's a Length.

P.S. How do I post a picture?


----------



## lili411 (Dec 8, 2008)

Please count me in!

My regimen: 

Braids, braids, braids in 1-2 months intervals
Clean scalp weekly with Witch Hazel
Daily Moisturizing + MN
Deep condition in between braids

I'll post my starting picture soon. Happy growing to you all!


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Dec 8, 2008)

I would like to sign up for this. My starting pic is below:


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 8, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> Girl I been added you to the list



 Really? Well I'm all set then. Thanks.


----------



## patientlygrowing (Dec 8, 2008)

Sign me up too please! I'm new to the site I am definetly game for the challenge.

I'm not sure how to formulate a regimen but once I figure it out I will post it. 

Current length: shoulder
Ultimate goal: BSL

Good Luck!


----------



## snillohsss (Dec 9, 2008)

Im in too!

Im shoulder length now.

My regimen:

Daily co-wash, DC twice a week.  Braidouts, and bunning for style.  No heat, but an occasional blow out  once a month, or once every two months.


----------



## KeishaT (Dec 9, 2008)

I would like to join.

I'm new to the forum and this will be my very first challenge. Very exciting!

My Regimen:

I am currently wearing braids but will soon be getting back to my sew-ins.
Wash and DC every 2 weeks. 
Moisturize daily and nightly

When not in sew-ins:
Bunning it out
Co-wash 2x/week
Continue to moisturize day and night


----------



## Anew (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't know if I joined this challenge or not. Is there a list?

I'm currently longer than my siggy pic. I keep saying I'll update but never do it. So I'll try to update right before Christmas.

I plan on wigging it up for 09. Keeping it simple by braiding the hair underneath the wig and keeping everything moisturized, sealed and DC when I take the braids down.


----------



## Kurly K (Dec 9, 2008)

just an update from my siggy which i will update soon...im beginning to feel more confident about this challenge







more in fotki )


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 9, 2008)

Your color is AMAZING!


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 9, 2008)

Updating my original post, here are my starting pics. Yes, I'm optimistic, I've undertaken more daunting tasks than this! =)


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I have not posted in this thread since it started.
I am being realistic.
There is no amount of OCT/MT/MTG/MN/BT and whatever else on this earth, that will make me be APL by the end of '09. Thats just how it is. I am not being pessimistic, I just don't want to set too high of goal for my hair. If APL happens in '09 that will be great, but I don't want to be disappointed, so I will start small.

*On that note.... I will take a BOW*.


Good luck ladies, I will lurk and see how yall are doing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 11, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Hi Ladies, I have not posted in this thread since it started.
> I am being realistic.
> There is no amount of OCT/MT/MTG/MN/BT and whatever else on this earth, that will make me be APL by the end of '09. Thats just how it is. I am not being pessimistic, I just don't want to set too high of goal for my hair. If APL happens in '09 that will be great, but I don't want to be disappointed, so I will start small.
> 
> ...


   You do realize we are talkin DEC. 09 ??????


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 11, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> You do realize we are talkin DEC. 09 ??????


Yes girl,, I do realise that. My hair is barely ear length right now. I just don't want to set myself up for disappointment come Dec '09. I will be doing everything I can to there, I just want to be ok with the results I get at that time.


----------



## JessCNU (Dec 11, 2008)

is there a challenge for short haired ( ear length ladies ) in 09? maybe collar bone or shoulder length? Now I could get with that! I feel you on the APL.... I know i'd be setting myself up for the okie doke!


----------



## buddhas_mom (Dec 11, 2008)

truthbetold said:


> Girl the only time miss N.O. is when I'm watching the Saints, the Hornets, around Super Sunday oh and Carnival. I guess that's all the time, huh?


 
I'm about the same on that one. But i'll be headed down there Friday! Can't wait.


----------



## HKKelly (Dec 11, 2008)

Your puppy is too cute!


----------



## HKKelly (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, I've been a member for over a year and never committed to a challenge because I was too lazy to take and post pics! ...ok, now's the time. I'm in! 

My ultimate goal is natural WL hair 
I bc'd the 2nd week of october, 
I plan to wear weaves/protective styles removing every 6 weeks for 2 weeks of dc until I reach apl unstretched. 

I actually did this regimen this year since February while I was pregnant. I can already put my natural hair in a ponytail! (I'm not sure what kind of growth that is). I promise to take pics and post asap. 

Thanks for the challenge and the support!


----------



## DarkHair (Dec 11, 2008)

I want to join. I thought I already had 

I'm SL now, so APL in 12 months shouldn't be that bad.

I'll have to take a pic after I wash my hair, b/c I just got it relaxed on Friday

My regi is;
Shampoo w/ Aphogee for damaged hair
DC w/ Perfectiv Mega Growth or ORS (blending the two is uh-may-zing)
Coffee rinse
EQP h-two leave in
alternate weeks with either rollersetting or flat-iron


New products that I bought and are dying to use:
GVP CHI 'something'
Neutrogena Triple Moisture leave-in


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 12, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Yes girl,, I do realise that. My hair is barely ear length right now. I just don't want to set myself up for disappointment come Dec '09. I will be doing everything I can to there, I just want to be ok with the results I get at that time.


 

Ok I can respect that, I was just gonna try motivate you to keep going cause you actually look longer than El, anyway good luck on your journey.


----------



## Amelia456 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am definitely interested in this challenge.  I am at sl and I would love to be at apl by dec 09.


----------



## jsjess (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm in..this will be my first challenge and I'm soooo excited. This really is a great site and community that provides some great information, resources, tools and support. So thanks in advance ladies. 

My regimine is to cowash once a week, wash once a week with Kenra, Elasta QP, and MT (which I'm not sure how to use best yet...I've noticed some drying and breakage when I've used it so far, so I could use some tips and advice). I use Panteen clarifying shampoo once a month when not in braids.

I moisturized every other night with Bee Mine or EVOO. I uses Silk Elements  Mega Silk Olive Heat Protection Spray (especially if using any heat), or Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Sheen for shine.

I relax every 6 to 8 weeks, but hoping to stretch to 12 to 18 weeks.

I will be using as many protective hair styles as possible for as long as possible. My hair grows thicker and retains way more length with braids and other protective hair styles.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2008)

Jsjess!


----------



## luxe.li. (Dec 14, 2008)

1" below ear length in this picture, but I chopped that off because it was the left over relaxed hair. My bangs are about Cheek length and half natural and half relaxed.....


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm in! I joined LHCF to join this challenge. lol!! I've been searching the site for a couple of weeks now so yes I'm a newbie. I thought this would be a good challenge for me because I decide to go natural 4 months ago to grow my hair long. I just cut it NL last month. The relaxers prevented my hair from growing past SL. My hubby just left to Iraq and he will return Dec 09 so this will be great motivation to grow my hair out before he gets home. I will post my regimen later on this evening. Wish me luck ladies, this will hard! 

I will add a folder to my fotki page for the challenge as well
http://members.fotki.com/DiVa2BNaTuraL/

Heres my starting pic


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok my regimen

Shampoo once every 2 weeks
DC once a week
Co-Wash every other day
Moisturize daily 
Clarify once a month
Protein treatment once a month
Take vitamins daily

I also plan to add MT to my reggie at the beginning of the year


----------



## vnaps (Dec 16, 2008)

kedda0720pooh said:


> I'm in! I joined LHCF to join this challenge. lol!! I've been searching the site for a couple of weeks now so yes I'm a newbie. I thought this would be a good challenge for me because I decide to go natural 4 months ago to grow my hair long. I just cut it NL last month. The relaxers prevented my hair from growing past SL. My hubby just left to Iraq and he will return Dec 09 so this will be great motivation to grow my hair out before he gets home. I will post my regimen later on this evening. Wish me luck ladies, this will hard!
> 
> I will add a folder to my fotki page for the challenge as well
> http://members.fotki.com/DiVa2BNaTuraL/
> ...


 Best wishes to you and your hubby!!!!

Happy hair growing!


----------



## Neith (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll join too 

My regimen:

Shampoo weekly
Deep Condition weekly
Chelate Monthly
Henna Monthly
Moisturize and oil every 1-2 days
Very limited amount of heat

Starting pic (depending on layers, 3 - 6 inches above apl):







Wish me luck, yall 
​


----------



## buddhas_mom (Dec 19, 2008)

I joined this challenge a while ago but I just realized I never posted a regimen. So i will be using the whole Hydratherma Naturals line. I've been using it for 3 weeks and its been working great so i'll stick with it. 

Wash and DC every 5 days
Alternate between flat iroing and rollersetting once every other week
Of course using tons of heat protectant spray
Probably no protective styles until my hair gets longer
Clarify once every two weeks
Moisturize daily and seal with oil
Trim every 10-12 weeks (I just love those straight ends)
Relax every 6-8 weeks (Maybe i'll stretch at some point)
Just keeping it simple. Less is more. 

If I don't make Apl by Dec no biggie. The challenge will just keep going for me until I get there. This is more of a lets see how long my hair can grow in a year challenge for me. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 19, 2008)

Will there be a new thread in Jan where we post our starting pics since Jan is the official start of the challenge?  This thread is getting huge.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Dec 19, 2008)

Im in this one! Thats my goal for December, and Im in! I'll post my regimen later.


----------



## unalteredone (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm in! I had a little bit of a setback since the school year started so...I need to get crackin!

I'm currently SL (pretty much exactly).

Regimen (a work in progress):
Wash and then DC Weekly with heat for at least 30 mins
Cut down flat ironing to once every 2 weeks or less
(If it continues to work) Seal ends with Vaseline after wash
Updos, updos, updos!
Moisturize between washes as needed with super diluted AO HSR spray

Starting pics (lol the first one looks better, but i think i'm gonna start using the pink shirt as my measuring shirt):


----------



## bermudabeauty (Dec 19, 2008)

Here are my update pics:

From February 2008:


To December 2008






APL I'm coming for yeah!


----------



## silentdove13 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd like to join this challenge.  I have no regiment set at this time, working on it now.  I am NL now and am looking forward to getting to APL, my mom would be so proud. She reminds me on a regular how my hair use to be before she let me perm it andtake care it myself.

kedda0720pooh, My prayers are with you and your hubby. That would be a nice surprise for him.


----------



## *Morena* (Dec 19, 2008)

I would like to join. I currently have a sew-in so I won't be able to post pics until January, but I am currently neck-length in the back. What are the requirements for the challenge?


----------



## nik4jesus (Dec 19, 2008)

I am in as well. I cut my hair off in november but my DH hated it, so now I am growing it back out. I will post pics and regime. I have braids now but will be taking them out end of December. Starting all over again..


----------



## innocentdevil (Dec 19, 2008)

i wanna join!...this is my first challenge!


----------



## msdevo (Dec 19, 2008)

Its about that time ladies!! Are you guys ready???  I am so siked.


----------



## MJ (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm withdrawing from this challenge .


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 20, 2008)

I already joined this challenge, but I need to figure out how I am going to track my progress. But, this is my first length challenge and I've been here a few years. Well a large part of that was when I had a relaxer...But, I wan't to get to APL forreal forreal. No joke. 

I have a regimen in terms of process, but that might all change since I have a length goal now and may be implementing some growth aids. My regimen now is fine for managing my hair, making sure it is moisturized and limits tangles. But, I know I could possibly take it up a notch to help reaching my goals faster and easier.

So I will post that info before the 1st of the year with a picture once I figure it all out.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm in! My current length is ear length! My goal is bsl!
Dc three times a week 
heat only for dc
moisturize and seal nightly
relax 2 times


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 20, 2008)

I guess since I didnt make APL in 2008 Ill join this challenge...I know I woulda made it this year if it wasnt for that darn middle nape and I refuse to even it out AGAIN only for the left and right sides to be APL while the middle is SL. I dont have a set regimen but Im gonna try my best to stay away from micros. I should have some kind of starting pics posted b4 the year runs out.


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Dec 20, 2008)

silentdove13 said:


> I'd like to join this challenge. I have no regiment set at this time, working on it now. I am NL now and am looking forward to getting to APL, my mom would be so proud. She reminds me on a regular how my hair use to be before she let me perm it andtake care it myself.
> 
> kedda0720pooh, My prayers are with you and your hubby. That would be a nice surprise for him.


 


Thanks for the support. Happy hair growing!


----------



## BGT (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd like to join.  I'll post a starting pic on January 1. 

Current length: SL

Regimen:

DC and rollerset once a week
Co-wash once a week
8-12 week relaxer stretches
Try sew-in weaves for no longer than 4-6 weeks


----------



## runwaydream (Dec 20, 2008)

i wanna join!! i'm in braids and will for for awhile but i BC'd and am about neck length when stretched. 

i dont have a real regimen other then alternate between OCT & MT nightly and moisturize each day. also try to wash once a week. i'll be in braids for quite awhile and take it down every two weeks. i doubt i'll make APL but..maybe i'll get close.. =)


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 21, 2008)

I would like to join this APL by Dec. 09 challenge.  This is my first hair challenge on LHCF.  I have pictures of my hair on my fotki.  I'm wearing latch hook right now and I placed my first order of OCT a couple of days ago.


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 21, 2008)

Count me in. I'm shoulder length now, hoping tp make APL by July 2009.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 21, 2008)

Carrie A said:


> Will there be a new thread in Jan where we post our starting pics since Jan is the official start of the challenge? This thread is getting huge.


 



As a matter of fact by the end of the week you should see a new thread.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 21, 2008)

I have added everyone to my list up to this point and I took MJ off the list.  Sure gonna miss you but all my best to you.


Ladies start your engines cause we are about to get underway!!!!!!  The official list will come out NLT midnight 24 Dec. 08 

I wish everyone a Merry Christmas and HHG to all my sister-girlfriends.



Niko's Cousin,
Southernstunner


----------



## Mystic (Dec 22, 2008)

I thought I was already in this challenge but now I am not sure.  In the event i am not, please include me in this challenge.  My current length is in my siggy.  Can't wait to get to APL in 2009~
*
My regimen:*  Wash and DC every week and wear protective styles 98% of the time.


----------



## vnaps (Dec 22, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> I have added everyone to my list up to this point and I took MJ off the list. Sure gonna miss you but all my best to you.
> 
> 
> Ladies start your engines cause we are about to get underway!!!!!! The official list will come out NLT midnight 24 Dec. 08
> ...


 
Thanks for organising this southernstunner....have a good xmas as well!!!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'M SO EXCITED!!! MY FIRST CHALLENGE... I'm going to add it to my siggy and everythang!!! Thanks SouthernStunner!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 22, 2008)

I would like to join this challenge as well.

My reggie:
-I am in the bun for growth challenge as well, so I keep my hair in a bun 7 days per week.
-I wash and dc once per week & air dry
-I put Cantu leave in condish on all my ends daily and put it in a pony and pull it under with cut up knee highs until I can just twist and pin w/bobbies then smooth my edges with Cantu pomade.
-Texlax 5-8 min as needed, around 6 weeks
-Self trim as needed (I think I will nix the trims for a year as well)
-Wear a satin scarf EVERY night


----------



## Tzarina (Dec 22, 2008)

Can I join? I don’t have a starting picture yet and I've yet to finalise my regiment (my shedding has started back up again so I need to figure out what went wrong.)


----------



## vnaps (Dec 22, 2008)

(same post on bootcamp thread)
Changing my regime a bit....
so...i've just come from dusting my ends and have decided to do so after every texlax.......hope that doesn't clash with the bootcamp rules....

i think i'll try stretch out next texlax for longer than 12 weeks because i want to switch to lye....i've always used dark and lovely no lye.....used vitale for sensitive scalp no lye on saturday (which is the first i've ever changed a relaxer) but my hair is so dry erplexed so am going to take another plunge and go lye . but i'm so scared!!!!


----------

